# October 2013 To-Do List and Prep Journal



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Son to go into the Fort for 4 hours today. DIL's temp job there put on hold. Good thing they are financially ok. Never bought into the credit card thing and bills up to date plus storage food and a freezer full of meat. Had paid Oct. rent early on purpose. Hope this gets settled soon. I feel like our Congress is just a bunch of cranky toddlers arguing over toys in the sandbox while people will be suffering all over this country. I'm ashamed of them all. Don't suppose the govt. will hold their paychecks, will they!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

After having the dgds here for awhile, I have realized that dealing with them is like watching the house and senate!! They need to be watched at all times, you can't trust what they say, they don't want to compromise, and no matter how hard they try some times they just don't want to play nice!! 

We have pantry stocked and taxes paid, only outstanding bill right now is car repair. 

Does Washington ever really think about the little people.

Ann....hows your water situation? 

Billie...this seems to be the thread for extended family being idiots and car problems. But hugs and prayers are plentiful here. I have been thankful for all that I have received.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Took time out of our home school day to "have a talk" with the kids. School has become a major CHORE, everyone - including me - is dragging their feet kicking and screaming. I told my kids the biggest thing they need to learn is how to learn. SO...the past week I've been rather hands off and had them do school with less input from me. It's going smoother. Today I started "Phase II", lol. I said that now was the time they had for learning, as they get older they will have to have jobs, take are of kids, etc......now was learning time. I asked them for a list of things they WANTED to learn. 

I was surprised with what they said! I got woodworking, tin punching, computer programming (I knew this one), bird watching, metal working - possibly black smithing, possibly machining he's not sure yet - so forth and so on. I told them THEY were responsible to learn these things as part of their education. I will jump through hoops to help them get supplies, get to classes/seminars, etc but they needed to find books, do research and make the time to do it. Both kids were rather excited.....which made me so, too. This could be a fun adventure.....

On a more traditional note...I have the last of the garden tomatoes boiling down to make into BBQ sauce.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My kids liked being self directed for homeschooling. Learning useful productive skills is something public school does not do so I never felt guilty about letting my kids rebuild a dirt bike for 2 years, brain tan rabbit hides, grease the tractor or change the oil in something...it all counted. My 17yo DD was" miss mud pie " as a kid and by 10yo had developed a vicious talent for sculpture...mini sculpture of blue jays with colored clay....She was making her own knitting patterns at 12 and started designer dress drawings at 14. Public school squashes kids passions....you can nurture it by home schooling.

So "Stupid Fool" (AKA the calf) outgrew his stall today and was kicking up his heels when I got home at lunch time....we left him loose and picked the rest of the ripe/turning tomatoes in one garden and then put him in for clean up detail. Took him a minute or 2 but he has been busy eating the corn patch for the past 2 hrs. DH was happy to see him moved. Weed and feed.

(DD17 had her wisdom teeth out at noon today...I hope it goes smoother than her brother's last fall...my sister took her and is paying for it)


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Our water came back on mid afternoon yesterday. It was very cloudy and icky looking but it was on. Got a call around noon today that the boil order was lifted. Its funny how I handled this being a prepper plus I've been to this rodeo before. As soon as I got the call yesterday I filled two large pots with water and put then on to boil so it would be cool enough to use later. Instructions were to boil 1 minute which I do not believe is satisfactory so I boiled covered for 10 minutes. I put post-it notes above each sink with DO NOT DRINK FROM FAUCET and then when the water was completely shut off I went to the basement and brought up several gallons of stored water to use for washing hands and put water plus a basin at kitchen sink and bathroom sink. I gave the neighbor a gallon to use for washing up with promise of more if needed. My tea kettle on the stove is always full as is the Britta pitcher on the counter. Its just silly to get caught without extra water on hand. Maybe once, but never thereafter!

I have my chili sauce on the stove cooking down. I had a duh moment and realized I didn't need 55 large tomatoes, I could reduce the recipe to a more reasonable amount for just me (dh doesn't like it). So I reduced the recipe by 2/3's and started chopping, peeling, mixing and cooking down. It smells wonderful in here!! My mother loves this so I'll take her a jar or two when I go down later this month for her birthday.

The pinto beans are done and I ended up with about 3/4's of a gallon of dried beans. So that leaves sweet potatoes to dig and the remaining tomatoes and peppers trickling in which I'll freeze. I also need to process some apples into sauce and/or apple butter. I think the sticky canning will then be complete for the year. 

Before frost I need to dig some flowers and pot up to over winter. Some of my 
African violets also need repotted so that will be a project for an afternoon.

A major cleaning of my kitchen/dining/laundry areas is also something I need to do soon. I keep putting it off cause I hate doing it, but it must be done and soon.

The only other project that must be done this month is to put away summer clothes and get out winter things. Right now we're sort of using both. I handle that transition time by always keeping a few winter things out when I switch to summer and then a few summer things when I switch to winter.

My dd has something seriously wrong -- a growth in her uterus and a bad pap smear. She doesn't have insurance so has had to wait 6 weeks to go for her first visit with a specialist which is tomorrow. I think they will do a biopsy and then we'll have to wait for the results. I'm sure whatever the biopsy results she will need surgery to remove the uterus and growth. I don't feel comfortable making any plans until I know her situation. My mom is pushing to know when we'll be down and I keep telling her I can't make a decision until I know what's happening with dd. My mom had planned an "our family only" get together for her birthday, however, my sister posted an invitation to all extended family on Facebook so suddenly instead of a home get together mom had to rent the church hall. Mom is upset and needs me to be there to help her, but I just can't say for sure what I'm doing until I know dd's medical plans. My ds is going down so I told mom I could still do her shopping and baking and send everything with ds so that's where things stand at the moment. I have two sisters. I'm oldest and youngest is 11 years younger. Its the middle sister who issued the invitation contrary to mom's wishes. I called youngest sis and asked if she'd seen the posting and she said yes and was about to call me. I asked her if she wanted to call mom and tell her (mom doesn't have computer) and sis told me since I was the oldest I had to do it! I knew mom would be upset and she was VERY upset. I guess she called middle sis and laid into her pretty good. Hopefully the dust will settle before we all get together!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

We called it unschooling. Kids were much happier learning about what interested them. The basics always got taught, just a little different. One DD learned to knit using chopsticks, ds loved music. Learning happens in so many ways, don't always need a text book. I agree with mpillow...public school squashes passion and I would add imagination.

Ann...prayers for your DD. Hope all goes well for her.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MIL still hovering. I am so tired, I can hardly put one foot in front of the other. Dh is holding up.

Other than her medical crisis, it is regular stuff here.

Take care,all.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Commissary is closed at the fort until further notice because of the shutdown. Will have to go to a regular grocery store for the few perishables we need. Will cost more, of course. A friend called Bill last night and said he was stuck in the commissary trying to get out. The shelves were bare and people were fighting over what was left!!!

Baby had me up and down all night, every two hours or so. Soon as Bill got up and she saw "PaPa" he took her and I crawled into bed. Never heard the other two get up or my daughter when she came to get them. Thankful I have a husband whose is willing to help with the grandkids, in every aspect.

Need to clean the fridge out and decide what we really need before I go to the store tomorrow. Flyer came yesterday and they are having a few good sales so I will make the list and stick to it. His military retirement and disability pay were there yesterday so the bills got paid but not much left over. No word yet whether they will be paid next week for his regular job. We do have third income not tied to the government but it in no way equals the other two but every little bit, at this point, helps.

Does anyone know if you can use wax paper or parchment paper in a dehydrator??? I have some jars of, what was suppose to be apple jelly, but they never set. My dehydrator only has one solid tray and I want to dry the "syrup" and just make an apple fruit roll. Tried doing some other jars, that never set, in the oven but the humidity was too high and it just turned into one big mess.


----------



## Treelady (May 12, 2012)

Billie, you can use parchment or wax paper on the dehydrator, I use it all the time to make extra fruit rolls, just put a little oil on them so the fruit doesn't stick as bad.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Monday - boil order; Tuesday - boil order lifted; Wednesday - boil order. On Tuesday I used all the water I'd boiled on Monday to fill the water bath canner to process my chili sauce. Fortunately, the canner did not get dumped so I still have that water to use. Put the soup kettle back on and boiled up another couple gallons. 

Fareway had McIntosh apples 99Â¢ for 3 pound bags so I bought 2 bags to add to the apples I bought on Saturday. Tomorrow is applesauce day. I'm trying to figure out if I need to use boiled water to wash the apples or if tap water will be okay since I will be cooking the apples down so they will boil longer than the 1 minute the city says we should boil water. BTW I'm boiling the water 10 minutes in a covered pan because that is what I was taught years ago to do when making baby formula.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Billie....we currently have 3 dgds, under 5, living with us. I am so thankful that grandpa jumps right in to help.

Spent yesterday doing laundry. Doing it by hand not so bad for just 2, but add in the kids clothes and its a workout. 

Weather getting cool, bur not to bad. With the kids here been giving woodstove a blast in mornings to take chill out. My car still at mechanics and haven't heard anything yet. Hopefully it's not worse than we thought.
Kids are doing great. Homeschooling going okay. Just sort if winging it now. Using the little house books, I love those, and working on our letters and numbers. She likes to help in the kitchen so tying that in with our learning. She is fascinated by my treadle machine.

Dh and I had a talk last night about the shut down. We are grateful that we live back here and have supplies. Dh said we need to check everything and get a good inventory and fill holes. I have never really seen him so serious about prepping, so I take notice. I think people are going to be in for a bumpy ride. My grandma used to say that things gave to get real bad before they get better. I wonder if this is the beginning of the bad? 

Since I have never hunted, and deer are plentiful along with turkey on our property, seriously thinking about it. The price of meat and everything else at the grocery store is getting expensive. We do have plenty if apples though. Our trees have never been better. 

Btw...i had meatloaf last night, been 23 years and it sure was good. I like lentil loaf but meatloaf....its right up there with bacon.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Frustration, aggravation, ready to roll some heads....I'm talking in reflection to Obamacare.

Its depressing how this country is headed. I fear there will be trouble and perhaps my preps need more but our means do not allow. Instead of food stamps, I need a car repair voucher! and gas! and feasible healthcare. I wonder how many people could have free healthcare with the money HE spent playing golf....while I was getting calloused hands chopping wood ??? 

It's enough to ---- off the Pope!:hair


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I wonder how many people could have a decent hot meal on just 1 round of his golf. As my grandma would say....looks like things are going to **** in a hand basket! 

If you figure out where to get a car repair voucher, let me know. Looks like I'll need one also. We can't get any assistance except wic for the kids and dhs disability is less than $900.00 a month. I am grateful for the wic, formula is $20.00 a can. Seriously thinking of getting cloth diapers even though I do laundry by hand. Disposables are expensive!

Hang in there mpillow...i like my calloused hands. Those of us that have them appreciate what we have a whole lot more!!!!! Btw...im dense, explain swag bucks again please.&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Swagbucks pays me $100 a month for groceries/necessities Thank goodness!

If you decide to join please use the link in my sig line! Here is some good info to look at!

http://www.kansascitymamas.com/getting-started/swagbucks-101/

and diapers from walmart ship free at $45 plus with swagbucks shop and earn you'll get points back at swagbucks for future gift cards


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I would go for the cloth diapers. Buy once. When I washed diapers by hand I found if I did them every day without fail it was manageable. I put them to soak at bed time then washed, rinsed, rinsed again and hung to dry. Do you have a wringer or wring by hand? To me that's the hard part.

I did 7 pints of applesauce this a.m. A mixture of Jonathon and Cortland which made a very good sauce. 

Dd borrowed my car, took off work as did her partner, and went to Des Moines for her medical appointment. It was 85% worthless because her doctor had failed to send the ultrasound showing the mass in the uterus, records showing blood tranfusion, etc. All they did was a biopsy of the cervix. I swear they are going to keep delaying and putting off until she bleeds to death.

All my canning has my dish cloths looking like floor rags so I put several into the sink with some bleach and then hung them out in the sun. Hopefully, they will be less gray and more white as a result. I did up all the dishes and even mopped the sticky from the floor before I left the kitchen so cleared the decks for supper prep.

We've been working on preps more this summer than we have for awhile. I'm sure there are holes, but I think we're mostly good to go.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh happy day!!! Not!!!! Just found out lost wic due to shutdown&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

lindamarie said:


> Oh happy day!!! Not!!!! Just found out lost wic due to shutdown&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


If you have active vouchers I'd go fill them before they are tapped out. Your pediatrician should have a way to get you some too. And FWIW our pantry keeps some on hand always.

http://similac.com/formula-coupons-free-samples

http://www.enfamil.com/app/iwp/enfa...GARsample&iwpst=B2C&ls=0&csred=1&r=3558285360

http://www.parentschoiceformula.com/free-baby-formula-sweepstakes.aspx

free sample links


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Since child services placed the children with you they should be able to aid you financially. I'd think you'd at least qualify for food stamps which would help feed the kids.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Considering what they would put us through to apply for anything, we are grateful just to have medical cards for them and wic. Baby will be 1 in Nov, so she will be off formula soon anyway. Funny thing though, you can continue to collect snap until you are convicted of a drug charge. The world is turning upside down. We'll be fine, we raised 5, so I can budget and know how to cook from scratch and stretch a dollar and a meal. Guess I'll have a use for that jersey cow now.

After 13 years without a refrigerator, dh has been building me an honest to goodness icebox. Oh, the little things in a marriage really do count. He loves me. Last year I got a bathtub and now an icebox. Its not even our anniversary yet!!&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Goodness, the things I miss when I'm out of town!

Lindamarie, I know what ya mean about WIC...at least if you ever get it back.  I had it for my kids years ago and it was such a challenge to figure out how to get the right number of ounces of cereal and cheese, etc to give the max value from each WIC check. I felt guilty buying some of the more expensive items, just because they would add up to the exact number of ounces allowed, where if I got the less expensive stuff, I'd come up short or go over, which wasn't allowed, even if it saved the government money! I caved and bought the expensive stuff, because we needed the max amount of food. Enjoyed the luxury, but at the same time, thought how silly it was...hurt my frugal bone, lol. Yes, apply for food stamps - at least THAT program is still running for now. Oh, and I second using swagbucks! I will add one warning, though. Set yourself up a "spam" account at Yahoo or hotmail, because swagbucks does generate a LOT of junk email! Use that email when you sign up for sb and it won't clog your primary email account. Don't ask me how I learned this, lol! Seriously, sb can be a really good program to help you stretch your $$, but you do need a separate free email account dedicated to it.

TDD, (((hugs))), hun...May your MIL be painfree and at peace. Try to get some rest. I know how hard it can be for the family when their loved one is going through Hospice.

Ann, hope the boil order is lifted for good! Glad you were prepared for it with stored water. Might not hurt to store even more. Of course, I'm sure no matter HOW much I have stored, it's never enough.  Were you able to get the laundry done before it soured? No water shortage here...it's been raining nearly every day for weeks. Feels like late November instead of first part of October.

Jen, here's hoping for those deer to fill your freezer. Butchering is a great opportunity for anatomy lessons.  You do your apple butter in one of those big free-standing roasters where you can set the heat? I'm going to try making some in my crockpot/deepfryer that has a temp control on it. I used it to pasteurize colostrum and milk, so I think it'll work for the apple butter. I think my regular crockpots will scorch it.

mpillow, love the name of your calf! I put my horse in the fenced garden area to eat down the grassy areas...I don't call it ""weed and feed, though....I call it "mow and grow", lol. 

So, my bff and I left her grown kids in charge of both our places and went on a road trip to Crater Lake, Medford, and the I-5 corridor through Oregon. We timed the Crater Lake stop just right - they were closed for snow the day before and closed for the shutdown right after we got home. The weather was okay - didn't get sun on the snow, but did get a good rainbow pic over the lake. Didn't rain on us until we hit about Salem on the way home, and then it cut loose in gulley washers! We pulled off there and hit a Goodwill and a drive through for dinner until the worst was over.

Part of our road trip was checking out Goodwill outlet stores and regular Goodwill stores along the way. I LOVED the Roseburg Outlet store. You dicker there like at a garage sale and the prices were great. I found a posthole digger that looked like it had been used for about one hole, got it for $5. I have spares, now. Also found a hoe that needs a little welding for $1 - the handle is worth much more than that and I have 2 boys that can weld the blade back on for me or talk me through it. Other bargains included a better bread maker than the one I'm using now for $2, a Slip N Slide for $1 - perfect for channeling water into my tanks, queen/king mattress cover - $2, dining canopy with poles and storage bag - $3, and lots more. Always enjoy a little bargain retail therapy!

Haven't done much except recover from the trip since I got home! Need to get busy turning apples into sauce and butter, and getting the gutters up on the barn and cleaned on the house. Those will be on my October To-Do List, for sure, along with taking care of my well water filtration woes. Looking forward to having all the water tanks full.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> You do your apple butter in one of those big free-standing roasters where you can set the heat?


YEP! I admit I set the temp too low when I let it run overnight (150), but It came back up to a boil quick when I got up. I set it between 225 and 250. It got stir about once an hour, between the three of us  Be advised it's a slow process this way and well.....lets just say the air in the house gets lip smacking good.:icecream:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Here's a link to the SHTF situation at our house:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...countryside-families/497330-bit-bad-news.html

So now we are kind of living in limbo! We've gotten even tighter with our spending. I've been drying a lot of things and still need to can up a lot of tomatoes in the freezer. We have been eating mostly out of the freezer. We have a lot in the pantry but when I've seen a good deal, I'm stocking up. I was able to get 10 cans of Chunky Soup for $1.07 a piece and 10 cans of Progresso Soup for $.70 a piece. I've been doing a better job of keeping track of leftovers and planning around them.

We had been taking all the stuff we wanted to get rid of to the church for their Free Yard Sale. Now we are starting to collect it here so that we can have a sale of our own next summer. I've been sorting through my ebay stuff to try and get as much of it listed, sold, and out of here. We have been decluttering here for the past several years in anticipation of moving in a few years. Now that plan has to be accelerated. 

I had enough on my plant already. I could have easily done without this!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Made another batch of tomato sauce last night, I think we will have just enough tomatoes left to eat and no more to process. Now I get to use the food mill to make applesauce. Need to pick basil and parsley that came back to life after we got some rain. Topped off all the water storage barrels and still have a full rain barrel. DH is on a gluten-free/lactose-free diet for 6 weeks for a medical study he is participating in. Food budget took a big hit when we went to buy his groceries! If this diet helps his problems, that is a good thing but if he has to eat this way from now on, that is not so good!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

lindamarie: how do you do your laundry, in a big washtub type set up? I noticed in reading your posts you were just learning about amazon, and such, and wondered if you ever heard of Lehman's? They offer non electric homestead type items. Anyway, for winter I thought, if you've never seen one, I would put a link here for you to see this tabletop clothes washer. Just a thought, in case it would help you with the additional laundry chores:

https://www.lehmans.com/p-1470-pressure-handwasher.aspx


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a washboard, plunger, 2/5 gallon buckets and 2 large tubs. I don't have a wringer so all are rung by hand. Wringing is the hardest. Thanks for the link, I haven't looked at their catalog in years.

Right now I am just so excited to have an icebox. We have a spring house and root cellar, but the icebox will be a help especially with all the dgds here.

Btw...dgds are going to visit DD and sil, they are out, then they will spend weekend with other grandparents and be back here Sunday evening. This weekend will be bust butt time to get more wood and outside work done without kids. Also, and here's the big plus......i can go to the bathroom by my self. I would place the dancing banana here but still can't figure out how to do that.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

lindamarie do you do the laundry outside or inside? Just curious, your life is quite interesting to me! Add to that my great admiration for all of you who have taken on the raising of your grandchildren.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lindamarie said:


> Also, and here's the big plus......i can go to the bathroom by my self.


Amazing how our priorities change and how we redefine luxury when little ones are around. 

May you fly through your "to do list" this weekend and have enough time to sit still and try to think of something else to do - and come up with nothing.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Our boil order ended this a.m. I did NOT pour out the water I had boiled & cooled just in case they reverse themselves again.

Happy, happy -- we got 1/2" of rain early this a.m. Severe storms are forecast for later today and the weather seems hinky -- no wind in our contantly windy area -- usually means something nasty is on the way.

The shelves dh made me last month are now loaded with canned tomatoes, pickles etc. and were sagging in the center so dh braced them all from top to bottom. Then I asked him to add a piece to the front of the shelves to keep jars from sliding off. He got all done with my limited help. He never did such sloppy work before the last couple of years, but with his health so poor everything is a struggle and he tends to do a project "just to get it done" rather than carefully organizing, planning and doing it properly. I feel a bit of a nag when I ask him to change or improve something. The original work in these shelves was so poorly done that I insisted we take them apart and start over and I stayed right there helping him which I guess is something I need to do on all future projects. Dd has a couple projects she wants dh to do which two or three years ago he would have figured out and done perfectly. I'm not sure dd understands how much dh has failed the last few years.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

lindamarie - those grandbabies are so lucky to have you!! To add a banana, click on the "more" to the right in the smilies section, then find the banana and click on it.

Ann - my husband is still in the "it must be perfect" as far as projects go. That's great except that he takes SO MUCH TIME making things perfect!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Cindy, Harry is giving you good advice. Get it in writing or don't go! Sorry to hear that you are facing uncertainty, but isn't it good to know that you have preps in place to help you through it? Paying off my mortgage early was THE best thing I could have done. It allowed me to take the buyout package offered me by my hospital last month.

Lindamarie, have you thought about using a mop bucket wringer to get much of the water out of your laundry? I got one of the heavy duty commercial mop bucket with the squeeze wringer at a garage sale last year for peanuts, and it works fairly well to get the water wrung out. Not as good as a automatic washer, but it's a lot easier than total hand wringing. 

Ann, I remember my dad's woodworking going downhill late in his life. It was really hard to see that he just wasn't able to do the fine workmanship that he'd always prided himself on. His health didn't permit it, and it frustrated him so much. 

Jen, thanks - that sounds like what I had in mind. Can't wait to have my house smell that good! 

The sun came out today. :sing: I staked the horse out to mow part of the lawn, and hauled water from the rain buckets to the water tanks. I made a pallet platform and steps to get me up to where I could pour from 5 gallon buckets into the tanks. It takes a lot of buckets to fill a 275 gallon tank! I didn't come anywhere near filling it before I ran out of OOMPH, but it's a start. Came in for a rest break and plan to get back to work on it in just a bit. 

I'm gonna try to get one more piece of plywood nailed up on the shed roof, too. I only have a couple more sheets to complete the roof sheathing at long last, but it's not easy to do single handedly, especially that far up in the air, so I really have to work up my courage every time. I'm going to be SO happy to get the tarpaper and shingles on that stupid gambrel roof. From now on, I think I'm sticking to single story sheds with simple shed-style roofs!

Also filled my Berkey buckets with rain water to filter in the house, and used the last filtered water to refill the gallon jugs of drinking water as well as 6 more 2L bottles of stored water. I should probably add up the # of gallons of filtered water I have stored and I'll probably need to rotate some of it back through the filters to freshen it up in the coming weeks. Good rainy day projects, but not needed on a beautiful day like today.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all.
We have a cold front knocking on our door......It is cloudy. I pray we get rain.

We did a big computer systems conversion, at my job, this week....... and.... between that and my MIL's health crisis....This week has been 5 YEARS LONG!!!!!OMGoodness!!

I begged off last night......I just HAD to get some rest. I did sleep..but, I had troubled dreams....I'm sure that is one of the things that happens when you are sleep deprived. Maybe more restful tonight.

We did make it by the Feed Store and place our order.

I realized, I have 100 pounds of ground beef in the freezer...... I never vac packed.... and I see a bit of freezer burn forming...... That's got to go close... er to the top of the to do list.

We are touring a new facility for MIL today......It never stops......honestly......Today will be a bust for the most part.

HOWEVER, I am going to make a big pot of Clam Chowder with hushpuppies on the side, and sit down at a real table, and eat as slow as I want.

Have a great day!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

freezer burnt beef----make a tomato gravy for it. 

My son showed up last night and cut wood with his dad, getting ahead for next year:lonergr: BUT the boy has purchased a motorcycle---kid needed cash for tuition, my son says he can make 700-a grand flipping it...I'm not too happy:shrug:

Got two truckloads of FREE shaving bales...a woman I met thru food pantry gave them to me...a barn load of them! I'm sharing with my sister (who pays the kids dental) and a friend.

Got bills paperwork to catch up on.

My MIL's sister just got word that her cancer is back and terminal/untreatable. She is 70 and has been in remission for a couple of years. She ended up in ER for broken bone--thats when cancer was discovered. Just more proof that smoking causes cancer.


Really need to do a weeding/cleaning, change-over to winter clothing in the house.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We had a brief storm go thru last night but got only another sprinkle of rain and a bit of wind. They had tornadoes to the west of us over by Sioux City and Cherokee. Don't know if there was much damage or any injuries as I haven't had the TV on to check. Typical crazy fall weather. Even tho it would be moisture, I'm glad we aren't getting feet of snow like S. Dakota, Nebraska and Wyoming!!!!!! 

Today its in the 50's and chilly wind. I think I'm going to spend the day baking bars and rolls to take for mom's birthday bash a week from today.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Raining hard here and temps supposed to drop to low 40's tonight. Rain meant I didn't have to go out and work on woodpile so I'm happy!

Our meat packing plant does all the meat in heavy vacumn packs except burger but burger seems to get used us pretty fast anyhow. They have built a brand new facility and going to have more retail area. They have the BEST bacon ever. Lucky to have them close by. Tuesday will pick up our pastured chicken order. Two Mennonite families who work hard and are able to make a their living off producing quality products.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well I guess I can't count! This last week money was tight because we were between pays and had a few extra bills show up. Not a problem we just got "stingy" and muddled through. So I sit down to pay bill yesterday (it' was payday after all) and look at the calendar and realized I missed a week! LAST WEEK was payday, not yesterday :sob:. So we were sitting here being stingy while our checking account was sitting there full, lol. OH well, not a problem....that is the down side of direct deposit, I don't see a check so I can miss count.

Now that we have money in the checking account :hysterical:I went and did the monthly shopping. Found Aldi's had some produce on mark down!! BOGO butternut squash (so 2 for $1), broccoli crowns for $0.69 and mushroom for $1. Also their milk was cheaper then the other stores sale price! They haven't beat the sale price in a few months now. Farm store I found 1 peck of red peppers for $3 and a peck of semi-hot banana peppers for $2. Once my parents stop by and pick up their dog I'll get the peppers to drying. I want my mom to snag some first. If I'm in the midst of drying them she'll not take any assuming I can just dry them all......but if they are sitting in the bags on the counter she'll see how many there are and that they need used.....so she'll be will to snag some. Yeah, some times the kids have to use psychology on the parents, lol.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Kids didn't get picked up. Duck tape holds a diaper together and I spent 20 minutes crying because I couldn't find the bottle of vinegar. And the big news.....yogi is back!!! Well he better at least wipe his own behind!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The kids not getting picked up is probably in the kids best interests. Probably not so good for your sanity. I have a feeling your tears were not about the lost vinegar. Its heartbreakingly sad when our kids fail.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Well dh has officially finished my ice box. I asked him if it came with a crushed ice and water dispenser. Oh well. I guess i could tell my mom now that i have a refrigerator. 

Dh out cutting up firewood, i have laundry soaking. Kids are rearranging my pots and pans cabinet. I still have apples to can up and have 2 bushels of potatoes. I want to can some up, it will save time and make a quick potato soup.

Grandpa just about had a heart attack. He wanted to know which of the kids brought in deer poop and it looked like one was eating it. Note....kroger brand cocoa puffs look like deer poop. Told him not to worry they were munching on cereal. Also toddler bed much easier to put together than crib. Vinegar is still missing. Grandparenting the toughest job you will ever have. Kids are having a ball is though, cats not too happy.

Homesteader....winter laundry done inside, otherwise its done outside. I have lived like this for 13 years. Wouldn't go back no matter what.

Well our to do list for the weekend has changed. We will get done what we can, work around the baby's naps. I try to stay up later or get up earlier to get inside stuff done and dh does outside things while i keep them busy inside. We are getting a routine worked out. 

Will need to head to get supplies sometime this week along with some cloth diapers. I wish we had an aldis close by, nearest one a little over 2 hours away.
Going to place an online WalMart order, mpillow don't laugh, still working on registering. With the kids here WalMart.com and amazon are a big help. Also need to get a coop order together.

Dh says as long as we can do it on our own we will not apply for anything other than wic. Wic is great for the formula, although she will be off formula next month as she will be a year old. Don't like being dependent on government.

Well I guess that's it for now. They are too quiet, never a good thing. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I forgot.

Ann....you're right the tears weren't about the vinegar. How did you know. Thanks.&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Lindamarie, I'm sorry to hear the kids weren't picked up. The youngest 2 will likely not notice, but your oldest baby will feel it  If I lived where you do I'd like watch for those Honeyville discount codes diligently.....I'd be buying cases of dried eggs, butter and shortening every time I could afford to. Between that and Amazon.com and Walmart.com you would be down to very little you need to run to the store for (I forget if you have a fresh milk source for your littles). Any chance you have a teenage girl locally that could come once a week and be a "Mommy's helper"? Maybe one that would "work" for some produce, sewing lessons, etc?

Maybe you can get Yogi in some jars, after all! Happy hunting.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good morning.
Still not good sleep............(whine)
We finally got a bit of rain last night. Not a lot.....but....hey...rain. 49F this am. WOOHOO!!

I made a big pot of Clam Chowder, and baked a Chicken Pot Pie. I have a big pot of Butter Beans cooking is morning.

DH came home, and then we started touring Assisted Living facilities. I think we may have decided on one, that can handle her care......without totally breaking us. OMG!!!!!

Property tax bill came.......ugh!!

lindamarie...OH no! NOT YOGI!.......get'em, and be careful.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd....if you find a facility let me know. Need to get mother somewhere and preferably in another time zone.

Jen...no milk source yet, can have a milking Nubian here in a week if I need to. Definitely getting my jersey back.

Keeping girls busy. Applesauce day again. Think I love Lucy and the grapes. 

Looked at honeyvilke last night. What are the best things to get from them, are the pretty good?

Yogi and Bambi better watch out. They are fair game.

Oldest dgd likes that I can, she can see all the food and find what she wants.

Dh is painting bathroom, lots of help there also.

Guess I am out of the will. Oh well. I have enough on my plate right now and don't need anymore. Seems if I don't live how she wants me too, I'm out. I said goodbye and hung up. She hasn't called back.

Weather beautiful, Indian Summer. Leaves are just turning brown and dying though not much color. Thought about taking the girls down to the river, but due to the shutdown the water is closed. Oh well, an adventure to the creek to look for newts and crayfish is just as much fun. While on our adventure dh swept and mopped. Yippie.

Mpillow....im still working on registering.

MGM....does the mop bucket wringer work pretty good? Can you put jeans and towels thru it? At least with the shutdown I don't have to worry about wic. That is the most confusing thing to deal with. I might as well be back trying to deal with the army and being a nurse again. Who knew getting cereal could be such a chore. Ugh. Dh says its easier just to pay for it. I knew I didn't want to get help, and with the shutdown all those decisions are not mine anymore.

I know, I'm on a rant, sorry. Been one of those days. Oh yeah, don't try to snap the baby's sleeper in the dark, she will look funny in the morning.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

lindamarie - I saw on a couple other Internet forums that WIC money will be good thru around 10/15. I'm not sure how it works these days I used to get coupons.

Baby will survive looking funny!!!!!!!!!

Got the last of my canning put away. I would enjoy open shelves of home canned goods out where I could admire them, but I store them in a dark cool places so they stay good longer.

Temps down into high 40's last night so I turned on the heat. I think the furnace ran 2 or 3 times overnight. We keep the thermostat set around 66Âº. I think I'm going to bump it up to 69Âº for my shower. I'm old and I don't like cold.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

lindamarie---if you need to you can --CAN the milk(Quarts 1 hr BWB) that you get for the kids. I had a freezer way back when 2 were on WIC and I would get 10 gallons of milk for the month. Just allow a couple days to thaw....at 11 months I'd have been done with formula...I think I switched to half milk half formula at 9 months. I also watered down the juice because the acid is bad for their teeth. It is good to teach them to like water and get their fruits as real fruits including fiber...instead of juice IMO. A cow or a goat would make things easier. A goat has a smaller size and safer for the kids to be around. My oldest daughter was milking by 7-8 yo!

As far as diapering---time and energy for cloth washing would be my concern. I used both actually but mostly disposable!

Also When I was desperate to do something that the wee ones should not get into...I would bring in their car seats and strap them in and pop in a movie. I could see them but knew I wouldnt have other issues while I completed chores. At milking baby went in car seat in the car parked in front of the barn and older sister would play or read to her. I could see and hear them at all times. Sometimes I put the car seat by the milk stand an sing to her while I milked. (poor kids!)

Chopped some wood by hand today. Laundry, dishes.....tomorrow I chase parts for the tractor. Split front tire and broken teeth on the backhoe. Bad luck is my constant companion.:hammer:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I was just coming in from rinsing my canner at the big outside sink, and looked down at myself. I gave on a prairie dress, apron, clogs and carrying a canner on my hip. I came in and told dh considering how and where we live, all the kids, my manner of dress and yogi out back somewhere......i feel like a cross between the mom from little house and the waltons. Some how that makes me happy.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

lindamarie said:


> I was just coming in from rinsing my canner at the big outside sink, and looked down at myself. I gave on a prairie dress, apron, clogs and carrying a canner on my hip. I came in and told dh considering how and where we live, all the kids, my manner of dress and yogi out back somewhere......i feel like a cross between the mom from little house and the waltons. Some how that makes me happy.


Time to sneak a little of the RECIPE?!:buds:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

mpillow said:


> Time to sneak a little of the RECIPE?!:buds:


Ok I'm dense! I didn't get that. Or wait maybe I did. Can you put it in coffee?


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

lindamarie - are there any coupons that you can use? I always have a lot I don't use and no one up here has a baby so the diaper and baby food coupons go to waste. Let me know.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

medicinally is best according to Grampa Walton


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Just figured our what to do with all my bruised apples.....apple wine!!!! 
Maybe that will make the tears less salty


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Lindamarie, Yup, the "recipe" that the Balwin sisters made would go well in coffee and anything else!  You asked about the mop bucket wringer...the kind I have doesn't let the mop or clothes go through - they sit in a "basket", kind of, and there's a handle that squeezes the 2 sides together and presses the water out. It will definitely work on jeans and towels. For Yogi, did ya hang a roll of Charmin on a tree branch for him, lol? Hope the next thing we hear is that you're canning him!

TDD, you poor thing...you must be too exhausted to sleep. At least it's cooling off? Looking for a silver lining for your storm clouds, dontcha know.

Jen, my house smells wonderful tonight. I finally got my apple butter cooking today. I'll have to wash the wall when I get done, but it's worth it. I just hope I can stay out of it long enough to finish cooking it down. I keep stealing spoonfuls...yum!

It was so windy today that I was a'feared of getting up on the roof to hang plywood. I got another 4x8 sheet up yesterday, so I'm down to just a few 3xwhatever sheets to go. BUT, they're the ones on the highest part of the roof, 20' or so off the ground. Have I mentioned that I really, really, REALLY hate heights? I'm okay if I'm sitting still or have a railing, but walking around, lifting sheets of plywood is not fun!

While I was stalling on the shed building, I did laundry, filtered more water for the tanks, moved the horse to fresh grass, brought in plenty of wood - supposed to get colder this week, and puttered around on little projects around the house. 

I think I am finally getting back into a more normal wake-sleep pattern, which is helping me get more done each day. I'm usually able to fall asleep without tossing and turning, unless I'm hurting. Nice not to have insomnia!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

MGM...thanks for the mop bucket info. Will check online for one otherwise I'm sure sams has them. I'm with you....dont like heights!

Rainy and cool here this morning. will be lighting at least one of the stoves. Today will be chili and cornbread.

Jen and MGM....i think since stove will be lit I'll put a roaster of applebutter on. My house needs to smell good too, and other then formula.

The only thing medicinal me and dh had last night was a package of cookies after kids went to sleep. As long as girls are here it will be chocolate chips in my coffee. 

Dh told me that if I had been wearing my boots and toting the rifle yesterday instead of clogs and a canner he would have called me granny clampet. The man obviously did not want his dinner.

Going to read up on deer hunting. Have never done it, or eaten the meat. With the price of groceries it would help. We raised our own pork before but someone came out and killed them and then took to be processed. The only thing I've ever done is chickens. We are trying to be as self sufficient as possible and providing our own meat would be a plus. Any insight into taking a deers life the first time would be appreciated.

Cindy....I've just been buying off brand diapers and wipes. The prices are outrageous for the name brand ones. Hoping to get the middle one potty trained, that would help.

Mpillow....baby is lactose intolerant on a soy formula. Dr said I could try goat milk. Try not to give much juice and they do drink water. Actually the older one prefers water over juice. They both love milk though. Lucky for me they like the powered so just need to get some in bulk. The kiddie pool makes a great baby play yard. Told dh about bringing the carseat outside. He says he can probably brace it in the big wagon that we have. 

School is going okay. Working on some basics. Letters, numbers, shapes, etc.

Got a phone call last night...our road is dirt, 3 miles of it, with some pretty deep holes and parts where the creek runs across. Person volunteered to come put in culverts and some gravel and grade it for free. They know we have the girls back here and want to make sure we are able to get in and out without a problem. We were speechless, offered to pay and help. Told us no, they were just going to do basic simple thing. This act of kindness means a lot to us. We could never afford to pay someone to do this. We are truly grateful.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Lindamarie, an answer to prayers! Someone saw what you were going through and has the means to improve it some.....a special friend you have!

Rained all weekend, DH and DS were out Boy Scout camping at our range. Of the 7 boys, 5 were working on their rifle badge and the 2 working on shotgun. They ALL passed!!! For some of the boys that was their first time ever shooting a gun  DS earned he's over that last few years, so he was just moral support. It was the first time they were at our gun range....they were very happy with the facilities. Even though it rained ALL weekend, the tents didn't flood as the ground was high enough where they camped (down at the ranges it gets muddy). Of course the tents are well used, so they leak some. DH and DS used one of ours.....that we water proofed last week. They were dry. Range is hoping they will come back again and camp, even if not working on shooting badges.....the place is open to use! Now if we could just get some of the other 4 or 5 troops in town to use it......it's free!!!

Finally chopped all my peppers from my Saturday shopping trip. I have a full dryer full....all 9 trays! I really wanted to relish some, but time just isn't available this week.

Girl Scouts this afternoon. We are taking the girl to the Fire Department to finish their First Aid badges. Then we are heading over to one of the girls' grandparents to do some yard work for our Oct service project. 

Opps....need to go wash my hands. I just stuck my thumb nail in my mouth (a "thinking" habit I have) and my tongue and bottom lip are now a bit tingly.....get a few of those peppers were mildly spicy after all, lol.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Happy to hear the civilian workers on the military posts are to go back to work by Sat. and receive their missed pay, Son told to report tomorrow. He is in the MO Guard and works at Ft. Leonard Wood.... really a military job doing paper work for other guard units so don't how that really works. But he's real happy. They would have been ok moneywise. He says he needs to keep upping his food preps.

Loving this 60 degree sweatshirt weather. 42 this am. Working on the wood pile daily. Since it is dump truck loads of sawmill cut-offs they are varying lengths/sizes. I'm pilling all the small stuff by the outdoor boiler to use up first and Pa busy cutting up the bigger stuff to split. All hardwoods.

Got 30 bales good hay delivered for the cow-3 weeks to her due date. She does not like being corralled by barn but lost her last calf to predator...cougar,bear,coyotes. Don't know. Bagging up now.

Chimney sweep to come Monday. Our roof is super steep and really slippery now with new metal roof. Pa is not going up there with his 69 year old bones! Don't like to use the Wonderwood indoors but it's our backup when the power is out. Next project is lightening rods. Storm a month ago hit our giant yard maple, jumped to chain link yard fence and traveled all the way around yard to gate. Burnt the galvanizing right off. The original chimney showed a definite lightening strike so had a liner put in it as one of first projects when we bought this place. House 135 years old. Volunteer fire dept. saves most foundations around here...'cept the neighbors. Couldn't get close d/t all the ammo cooking off! A fire here would have a similar problem, I fear.

Trying to ignore one last bushel of apples but seeing a few fruit flies. Friend bought me a few gallon jars so think I'll start some more vinegar. First try smelling interesting. 

Thinking ahead to Thanksgiving hoping turkeys won't be too high so I can put several in the freezer. Time to stock up on all those baking supplies. Mennonite store here gets really good deals on things like nuts.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We dug our sweet potatoes this afternoon. Got a bushel of very nice sized potatoes. Our usual harvest would have been at least double that but with the drought we're thankful to have anything. I have them in a wheel barrow outside to cure and will wheel them into the garage at night. 

It got down into the middle 40's last night so I was glad I'd turned on the furnace. Today is a bit over 70Âº and beautiful out. I have a load of laundry on the line and its covered with Japanese beatles so I hope they don't leave spots. I picked up some branches from the hedge that were missed when the tree trimmer was here last week and then picked up two more bags of black walnuts. The walnuts went straight into the garbage can. If dh wants the nuts he can fish them back out.

Tomorrow I go into the office for the day and will do shopping before I come home. It makes for a long day. Wednesday I need to do laundry, clean house and pack to go to mom's. Our foster dd called and is going to be in town on Wed. so is coming for lunch. Love that gal and I'm always happy to see her. She has a great husband and two teenaged boys. She said the youngest won't stop growing and just topped 6'3". 

I baked two batches of bars to take to mom's and both are dry as a bone. Very disappointing. I need to try to squeeze time on Wed. to do a couple more batches that hopefully are moist. One was oatmeal choc. chip and the other was zucchini bread baked as bars. I never thought zucchini anything would be dry. Guess maybe it was because it had been frozen and I drained off the liquid instead of adding it to the dough. I'm thinking of just doing cookies rather than bars as I have better luck with them. Dh is diabetic so I'm totally out of the habit of baking goodies.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Ann NW Iowa said: "I baked two batches of bars to take to mom's and both are dry as a bone."

If this might help - if I have baked goods that are too dry, I put a slice or two of bread into whatever sealed container the baked goods are in. The dry will pull the moisture from the more moist bread. It has saved a few things for me thru the years!

A cut up apple works too, but can impart an apple flavor to the baked good.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mutti...how do you do vinegar? I have put up enough applesauce and slices, butter cooking down and still have plenty of apples. Going to try juice. Vinegar would be good, hate to see things go to waste.

41 here this morning.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Vinegar is easy. I used several used pickle jars but you can use what you have that is glass(ceramic). As I peeled apples for pie filling I filled the jar half full of cores and peelings and then added water up to 3/4 full. Cover with light cloth. Each day for a week I was supposed to stir and then just let it sit until smelled vinegar-y enough for me! At this time a grey scum will start forming. Don't remove. That is the all important "mother". You need to keep covered with a light cloth....and expect fruit flies. Set out a little dish of vinegar if they get too annoying and they'll drown. their pesky selves. I used a bandana that was so old it was practically see thru. After my week of stirring I just tied it around the jar and set it with the brewing sauerkraut. Since we have them I'll use a pool test stripe to check acid level. 

My first try smells right and has a mother so you are supposed to give it 2-3 mos. to ferment. I found an excellent blog on whole process. Will see if I can post the address. Whole process lots faster if you can get unheated apple cider but law here requires pasteurization.

P.S. address was www.selfreliantgranny.com Very interesting article with better explanations then mine. Lots of good comments on article,too which help a lot. You'' have to type in making vinegar in the search box. I'm not savvy enough to get the link!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks mutti. Where would be the best place to store while waiting on you he mother, root cellar or just in pantry. I had q hard time connecting to the link you provided. Have been burying my cores and peelings away from house to discourage yogi.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I would be baiting yogi with apple leftovers and canning him up for several reasons.....to avoid person to bear contact...free meat...nice rug....future animals and garden raids.

We had a mother and cub around our cabin and would get stuck in the outhouse from time to time....not fun!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow.....im still trying to get up the nerve to hunt Bambi, so we can have meat.
How do you do it the first time? Remember I'm from the city, I can teach you how to hail a cab don't know anything about hunting. Actually its been so long I probably forgot how to hail a cab


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm not a hunter but I do in our animals from time to time and "help" gut when needed.

How would you feel if yogi hurt a member of the family? Why do you think God put tasty animals on this Earth? Have you got the money to replace/fix the damages a bear can do?

The answer is simple. And you've had good training from the military. Aim, exhale, pull.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My family is from a part of PA that use to be over run with deer. As a kid I was taught (by my non hunting family) that it was MUCH more humane to hunt a deer and kill them quickly and have their death be meaningful by feed others .....then to let them spend 3-4 months over winter slowly starving to death then dieing. I have no problem killing "Bambi", lol - not that I have ever had the chance to. But I sure do "enjoy" butchering one that was alive just a few hours earlier.

Lego's was cancelled today (we are doing a non competitive team this year.....competition took too much fun out of it for the kids - but they did learn a ton that year). Nasty virus going around the region and one of the boys where we meet might be coming down with it. Since 2 families have already fought that battle (and it was a hard battle) no one really wanted to run the risk of doing it again. Not sure if DS is getting sick, he was the same place the other boy was over the weekend - although in a different class. But he did mentioned he was feeling a bit "off" this morning. Since that opened up 3 hours of my afternoon...  ...I ran to the bulk food store and put in an order for 50# of beans and 20# of rice. Funny thing is when I got home I realized I did this while O was speaking......seems like a good way to celebrate that the Supreme Leader choose to speak to the public (I'd say the same thing if anyone from Congress had had a press conference - I don't trust ANY of them, either - no matter their "party").


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

senior pics are done!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful daughter and wonderful pic!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Cindy in NY said:


> Beautiful daughter and wonderful pic!!


Thank you! She is a pistol....and 100% countrygirl.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow....your daughter is beautiful, what a great picture!

My DD (youngest), got me 3 buckets from Wally world bakery and about 100 canning jars. Yippee!!! Seems her bosses friend came in to work and asked boss if he wanted some canning jars. Guy was cleaning out his moms place and there were boxes of them. Dds boss said no but told guy to talk to DD. Of course DD said yes. She always lets people know that I can and am on the lookout for jars. So, 3 buckets and jars for free. She did good.

Talked with a friend about hunting and butchering deer, she's going to help me. Dh doesn't think he could it. Its okay, he helps with laundry and cleans the bathroom. I'm not sure if he's happy about it though. I told him the economy is not getting better, I don't want us to have to depend on grocery stores and the more we do for ourselves the better. I remind him that I spent 6 years in the governments employ, don't depend on them or any big business.

My mom called to see how we were doing, she tried to be nice. Asked what we up to. I told her I was thinking of getting a deer. Omg that set her off, she actually called us crazy ******** who think the world is going to end. I explained to her that its free meat plus organic. Darn deer have been eating my apples and garden so at least I know there's no chemicals in the meat. She has no sense of humor. I tell her considering everything I have to find something to laugh about. It was a short conversation.

Mutti...making apple juice today and going to start a batch of vinegar. Will let you know how it goes. Thanks so much for the info.

Girls are fine and adjusting well. We have a routine worked out. Have Dr spots next month. 

I guess with the kids here I really feel the need to gave a well stocked pantry and plenty of other supplies on hand. Has nothing to do with being a crazy *******, I have a John Lennon sticker on my car.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Lindamarie...I just stuck my vinegar under the Hoosier. Started two more gallons yesterday .....trying to finish this last 1/2 bushel apples before the fruit flies take over. . Granny Millers' blog had post several days ago about starting kraut..and I suppose vinegar in the dark of the moon. Interesting. So glad she decided to come back to blogging.

I typed in" making vinegar from apple peels and cores" at www.selfreliantgranny.com search box and article came up.

MPillow...what a beautiful girl....and even better she is a Country Girl! 

Heavy dew...want to get at the wood pile and ignore those apples. Bean soup in the crock pot. Picked up our pastured chicken order yesterday.Prices up but know they are truely organic and the people processing them are meticulous in cleanliness. Another salmonella outbreak in, think it was 19 states, is really scary. Makes me grateful that we can produce our own or buy from trusted sources.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, I got 8 of our 19 rabbits processed, 2 got loose somehow last night and the dogs got them (mumble mutter mumble mutter) so I have 9 left to process. 

I've also got 5 large roosters and 8 smaller chickens (hatched July 3rd) that will need to be processed soon too. I think I'll pull out my double burner cast iron set up sometime in the next couple of weeks and get that done.

Need to pull all the old mater plants from the gardens and get them tilled and add the chicken litter from the coop to rot over the fall/winter season.

And *sigh* need to find out about getting insurance. DH has been saying for over a year now that we need insurance for me. I don't like the thought of paying into "O-Care" but he's right I guess. We were just dang lucky his heart surgery was covered by the V.A. As stressful as that was, I can't imagine what it would have been like if it hadn't been. And this is in no way shape or form my "approval" of O-Care. I can't stand that this is being done to folks who simply can't afford it. Chaps my hide that... grr .. I'm gonna hush now.

Anyway, we've also got to make arrangements to get the dogs "fixed" within the next 6 months, build a good strong kennel for them and get each one "under cover" of a dog house. I got one dog-house built but have several more to go.

We still haven't quite pulled ourselves completely out of the financial mess that DH's surgery caused but we're getting there slowly. Would be faster if the darn truck stopped breaking down! In the last 2 weeks alone the truck broke down 3 different times. $2,200 first time, $3,100 the second time and $1,400 the third time! Each one a totally different and unrelated item. Blech. Being an owner operator sometimes sucks. LOL


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The only good thing about being an owner/operater and those big repair bills is they are tax deductible as a business expense. 

Dh cleared three of the tomato plants out of the garden this a.m. They were done so he wanted them gone. The rest are still producing but I'm ready to pull them out. I love that I still have tomatoes but the quality is so poor I'm ready for them to be done. I have 6 trays of tomatoes on my dining room table and tomorrow I'm leaving for a week. I'll take a tray or two to mom's but the rest are headed for the compost. I still need to bake a double batch of rolls to take. My dry cookie bars are okay after being cut and put in air tight containers -- not great but good enough. I might do a batch of cookies after the rolls are done if I can keep on my feet long enough. I'm taking a break now from working outside and doing laundry before starting the baking so my feet may not last long enough for cookie baking.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

17 eggs from 17 hens...guess the tip from Jackie Clay to feed them cheap cat food and it would kick them into laying worked! We hardly eat/buy eggs when we don't have good ones. Feed store sells them if people bring them. Thru the winter we pay their feed bills with eggs as guess others don't keep a light on to keep them laying. 

Noon news said Oct. 10 was first frost date for us...scared me! Like, that is tomorrow. Not predicted but decided to get out there and see what might still be going in the garden. Discovered plenty more yellow peppers; dish pan full. Next a whole row of green beans that must have rebloomed past rain a couple of weeks ago. Another dish pan full of them and then 10# Roma tomatoes hidden in the jungle. Picked everything that looked like it might ripen. Plus my Daikon radishes had gotten huge while I ignored them. Kimchi time. Found three yellow Korean peppers I tried this year. Best save the seeds. Pulled everything as I picked and threw on the pile of garden debris Pa was burning. The box I planted with spinach in high hopes is spouting and rain predicted this weekend so maybe will get lucky.

How do you keep rabbits down there in even hotter than so. MO? I love rabbit but no place to buy that I've found around here. 

Late lunch done...back outdoors. Glorious 72 here. Want to get to the raspberry patch cleanup.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Mutti said:


> How do you keep rabbits down there in even hotter than so. MO?


Honestly, we did loose a few of the young ones during the summer. It was just too hot for them and there were one or two times I didn't get out there soon enough with the frozen water bottles. But for the most part, fans & frozen bottles of water.

Thank goodness we free-range our chickens. They don't go through near as much food when we can let them out during the day. I give them a bit of scratch in the evening, mixed with layer pellets and that's about it. Between 2 bags I'll be able to feed them for a little over a month. During the winter, however, when the greens and bugs are at a minimum, it does get a bit more expensive to feed them. Part of the reason we want to "thin down the herd" so to speak. Total number of chickens (including our layers, roosters & "little-un's" 27. 6 being Roo's and 6 being the little's. All the rest are hens and we are literally DROWNING in eggs! LOL


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Mpillow, your dd is absolutely stunning! Does she take after mom? 

Lindamarie, sounds like you're doing well dealing with your mom. If you can see the humor in the whole thing and keep your limits set, it'll work out. She may never approve of your lifestyle, but as long as she treats you like an adult (i.e. politely), who cares, right? :clap: Doing your first hunt and butcher with a knowledgeable friend is a GREAT way to get your feet wet...and if you see Yogi, all you need to do is picture in your mind having one of those precious littles attacked and I bet you'll find it reasonably easy to pull the trigger.

Mutti, thanks for the instructions for making vinegar. One question...do you know if cooked peels and cores can be added to the raw or used in place of them. When I make applesauce and apple butter, I usually don't bother to core or peel. I just cook them up and then run them through the ricer to get the pulp out. I've been feeding the remains to the chickens, but I'd love to be able to make one more use from them first!

TDD, how are things?

Still making apple butter here - I figured out my mistake with the original batch. I misread the recipe and instead of adding the amount of spice listed for 8 cups, I added that amount for EACH cup!  I was only supposed to add the amount of SUGAR listed for each cup, not the sugar AND the spices, lol. So, 30#more of apples later, I think I have the mix right, and am in the process of turning the original, overspiced mix into lots more yummy apple butter. My kitchen has smelled like apple pie for days now, and I'm gaining weight taste testing the various crockpot and kettle contents on buttered toast. Yum, yum!

Speaking of apples, I was able to harvest the first apples from my orchard. Only 4 apples on one tree, but it's a start! 3 of the apples were really big, one kind of warped looking and smaller. The little one went in the apple butter, and I'm eating my way through the rest. Really good, sweet/tart and crisp, but way too big to eat a whole one at once.

While I've been cooking and mixing apples, I have also been working on organizing more tool chest contents. For years, I've meant to organize my sockets, which are all jumbled together in a drawer - harder than heck to find the right one that way. I even bought some of those metal strips to stick them on ages ago, but hadn't done it. Well, it's DONE!!! Separated by metric and SAE, size, 1/4" vs 3/8", etc. Amazing how nice they look and how easy it is to find what I need. Sanded off the spots that needed it, wiped them all down and they are so shiny! My ADD, sparkly-loving soul is happy.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all.
mpillow- She HAS to be a heartbreaker!! BEAUTIFUL!

MGM - Well, we have made a deposit on an Assisted Living facility. She is still in Rehab.....Not ambalatory (sp) so much.

DH and I are still running on "fumes" ......exhausted. I am still not sleepng.

I should have been making Tamales for weeks now.... and this has got me completely off schedule. I must get on those....I have customers waiting. I also have a couple of cakes....I sooooo need to be able to focus.

The weather has cooled here (mornings, at least).....This is good.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Thankful that Bill's military retirement/disability check was there on the 1st. Also his paycheck from his job was there this week, he works on a military base but is a NAF employee. But we heard last night on the news that next month (if the shutdown continues) they won't pay disability to the veterans. Only leaves one income for us not affected (but it will only make the new car payment and probably, most of the utilities). What a mess.

Have tomatoes and peppers still out in the garden to be picked. Will get to those after the grandbaby gets up from her nap. Then will pick up granddaughter #2 after school and head north to granddaughter #1's volleyball game. Then have to take them straight from there to their horsemanship meeting (which is in the opposite direction!!). Then home, baths and to bed for all of us.

Tomorrow night and Saturday Bill and I are in the barn art show. All our spare time has been spent getting ready for it. Bill has 5 new little stone sculptures ready plus found some others that have been packed away that no one here has seen yet. I made about 50 new fabric postcards. Had some requests from the last show so those are ready. I usually make any where from $100-$200 a show. I have saved all the money I have made from these shows the last year. Guess that is a good thing.

Then on Monday (the 14th) we head to Colorado. I am NOT looking forward to this trip and we really can't afford it but.......we are picking up Bill's nephew and bringing him back here so he can go hunting with Bill. His nephew is estranged from his dad (Bill's brother) and has nothing to do with anyone else in the family except Bill. They have been planning this for 6 months and we were really surprised that his nephew wanted to come. Hopefully, this will be a positive step for the nephew, and maybe, in the future he will want to see his dad and the rest of the family. Won't be a wasted trip, as we have several other business aspects to look into for his mom and take care of a couple of our business interests, as well.

At least, when we get back, I only have to feed me!! (and I don't eat much!!) and hopefully, we will have venison in the freezer!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

MGM...don't see why the pulp left over from applesauce wouldn't ferment. I, generally, use Squeezo to do my sauce and feed the leavings to the chickens but maybe I'll experiment with a jar. Sure it would ferment since most any fruit leavings will. Sure will be glad to be done with apples for the year.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mutti...im with you. I am getting tired of doing apples. 

Bambi came and ate my hollyhocks and zinnias last night. Definitely going in a jar!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Lindamarie, just so you know. If you kill a deer that has been in your garden, butcher it yourself and can it.....it tastes BETTER then bacon


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Got 7quarts of apple juice done. And thanks to mutti, got a batch of vinegar started!!

Since kids have been here, I have realized that if the stove and counters are not completely scrubbed everyday no one is going to die. Plus as soon as I get things cleaned someone is hungry, thirsty or time to get something in the canner.

My supplies for the hunting expedition includes...extra pair of glasses, wipes, anti nausea medicine, smelling salts for when I pass out and barf bags. My girlfriend says that since I found this sight I have gotten radical. Not sure what that means, I just feel that I've learned a lot more. The more self sufficient anyone can be the better off you are.

Jen...we had bacon, eggs and biscuits for dinner last night. Dgd wanted to know why we were eating breakfast if it was night time. I've never had deer meat so gave no idea hoe it will compare to bacon. Have had lobster, yummy yummy yummy.

Btw....applejuice makes floor very very sticky!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lindamarie said:


> I've never had deer meat so gave no idea hoe it will compare to bacon. Have had lobster, yummy yummy yummy.


It really comes down to "body physics" on how it tastes. Honestly in my house it is totally interchangeable with beef.....we don't taste a difference. But my mom tastes "gaminess", even if it's from the same piece of meat that I'm eating. Our mouths just taste if differently. Mom likes lots of onion with her venison - she cans chucked venison with chunks of onion - makes a "to die for" broth! I can venison straight (maybe a dash of salt) and we eat it that way. Now - don't read the word gaminess as a bad thing....mom loves venison, it just doesn't taste like beef to her.

For your first canning of venison, I'd suggest you take a bit of time and can it different ways. Some just straight venison, some with onion, and some with onions and carrots (kind of a stew in the jar) till you know what works best for your household. 

If you have a pig or cow to butcher....keep some fat as fat (verses lard). You'll need that when you make your venison sausage :goodjob:


Mom's night out is at my house this week. I HATE having people in my house....I'm a natural hermit, lol. BUT I never host and no one else's hand went up for October, so I took it. I am trying to expand my comfort zone.....the Girl Scouts are meeting in my house, too, this year...the things we do so our kids don't grow up and need therapy, LOL! SO, I have cleaned cracks and cervices that haven't seen a cleaning rag in years, lol. We did it right, we didn't just grab stuff and pile it out of sight....it's actually put away - or tossed. Feels really good to be this clean! Not sure I can keep it this way, takes allot of work/ man hours...but it looks nice tonight. Now if I could just chill out. In general these ladies would be fine with my house being less clean, but I needed it this clean.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've started saving and freezing my apple leftovers, until I have enough to start a batch of vinegar.  Mutti, I think a Squeezo and a ricer leave about the same amount of peels behind, pretty much all the pulp is off and the peels are nearly dry by the time I finish. I'd love to have a Squeezo to try, but in the meantime, the ricer is pretty efficient, just takes a long time to turn that handle round and round and round...

I'm really irritated w/myself today. Turned all the apple butter down to low overnight, just like I'd done the night before with no problem. Today, BIG problem! One of the crockpots has liquid bubbling all around the edges, and that liquid is scorched black! I don't know if I'll be able to remove the liquid and salvage the butter or if the scorched taste has penetrated the whole batch. :sob: After all the time and effort I've put into this project, it just makes me ill. 

Jen, I'm going to invest in a Nesco roaster before next year's apple season - I KNEW this would happen with the crockpots, I just knew it, but I had too much sauce to stick with my little pot with the better temp control. I've got 2 crockpots and they don't cook in anywhere near the same fashion.

Weather forecast was supposed to be a few sprinkles in the morning and clear this afternoon. Didn't see any sprinkles while I was cleaning house this morning, but the minute I stepped outside to do chores and tackle the roof, it started sprinkling, and by the time I had ratcheted the ladders to the shed roof and was ready to start cutting more plywood sheathing, it was a steady rain - too slick to be on the roof. I hope it stops and dries while I'm still psyched up to tackle it once and for all! I finally figured out a way to safely get up on the very top of the building to nail things down, and I'm anxious to do it.

I guess if I am inside, I'd better see if I can rescue my apple butter and work on organizing more of my tools and hardware. I found another box of rusty tools from the pump house, so it looks like sanding and oiling is in my future. Not my favorite thing to do, but I like the results, so I suppose I should get busy.

TDD, what do you do to relax? I vote you take an afternoon off, no matter how many tamale and cake orders are hanging over your head, go to the range and shoot the carp out of something, then eat a meal prepared by someone else, soak in a hot bathtub until you're a limp noodle and crawl into bed. Hot toddies optional.  Take a benadryl or something if you still can't sleep. You just can't keep going on nerves, honey. It's not good for you, and if you aren't healthy, you can't be there for you hubby, mil, or anyone else. I worry about you, ya know! (((hugs))) :angel:

LM, good for you, realizing that you can let go of the housework a little and concentrate on the kidlings without the world ending! It's so true, the work is neverending. Keeping it clean enough to be healthy and messy enough to be comfortable is about the best you can hope for with 3 under 5, lol. Love your hunting supply list...barf bags! Made me giggle. 

Billie, I'd love to see pics of the stone statues and fabric post cards you and Bill make. Here's hoping Congress and Oval Office will get their collective heads out of their nether regions and actually do something! I'm ready to vote all incumbents out of office, and start recall petitions on the President and Congressional leadership. Disgusted with the whole lot of them.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like we posted at the same time, Jen. I'm a natural hermit, too, and I totally get where you're coming from about having people over. My immediate family and my bff, fine, but groups of folks, not so much. Hope "immersion therapy" works for you!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - I'd love to go shoot the carp outta something. I was just talking about that yesterday. 
I cannot take Benedryl....it interacts with the Tamoxifen...... I did buy some Melatonin. Still not sleeping very well at all. ((HUGS)) Back at ya!

I am off Monday.....so, I have a 3 day weekend.......Hopefully, I can rest a bit.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd....have lots of deer and turkey here for you to shoot. You can borrow one of my dgds, after chasing after them for 15 minutes you would be so tired you could sleep for a week


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Billie, I'd love to see pics of the stone statues and fabric post cards you and Bill make. Here's hoping Congress and Oval Office will get their collective heads out of their nether regions and actually do something! I'm ready to vote all incumbents out of office, and start recall petitions on the President and Congressional leadership. Disgusted with the whole lot of them.


I finally have a digital camera but still don't know how to post pictures. But I will take some photos anyway of the sculptures after we set up tonight. Then when we get back from Colorado I will try and figure out how to post pictures.

If you'd like I can send a fabric postcard to anyone who would like one. Just ask!!!! 

I hear you on the whole Congress/Oval Office mess. My oldest granddaughter will be 13 in January and she has been asking questions about all of this, because she knows Bill is retired military and works on a military base and it affects us. Last night when I picked her up from school we were discussing it again and I had her in stitches, laughing so hard!! Told her they were like 5 year olds having a temper tantrum: "NO, I want this, no, you can't have it, but I want it (lots of foot stomping, whining going on) But you said........no, I want it....wahhhhh!!!!!!!" She thought that was pretty good! Now is not the time to whitewash any of this. She knows she can ask us any questions on any subject and we will do our best to answer her. And we have had some pretty interesting subjects!!

lindamarie..........for me venison is an acquired taste. Everyone is different. I have tasted venison that made me sick and so I refused to eat it for many years. Other times it was fine, no gamey taste but I still have a bit of a mental block to it!! I think a lot of it is how it is gutted and processed. However, when it comes to ELK, not a problem, it is wonderful. We hunted elk when we lived in Colorado not deer. Last year we just finished eating all the elk we had. Boo hoo! Can't afford an out of state tag, now, to go back and hunt elk.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

this is from dec. 1999...DD will be 18 next month ---I was almost 29 in the pic (decide for yourself)


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

ok so you all know most of the family now! Gosh time flies....I have a few gray hairs now!

They are going to camp for the moose hunt that starts Monday! I cooked some Zuppa http://www.tuscanrecipes.com/recipes/olive-garden-zuppa-toscana.html (I use spinach instead of kale)
and some southwestern corn and pablano sausage chowder for them to take along.

The tractor tire is replaced ---not cheap! and now the subaru has a leaking something..son said an o-ring on the thermostat....JOY!

My dad went to a brain doc and did poorly on the testing. Well duh pain meds will make you a little dull in the head....

My 4 little hens are all laying now and 2 older birds...its nice to have lots of eggs again.

I've been having some spells of down right exhaustion....allergies I'm guessing. Need to loose a few pounds and try gluten free again.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Mpillow, you and your family are ALL mighty cute!  I've got more gray hairs than when I was 29, too, lol. Hope they get a moose, and a nice, big one. Do you get to stay home alone? 

TDD, okay, no Benadryl...hope the melatonin kicks in for you and you get some rest this weekend. Wish we lived close enough to go shooting together. That would be so much fun!

I soaked a bunch of those rusty tools overnight in a 50/50 mix of toilet bowl cleaner and water - it took nearly all the rust off and most of them are moving freely again. I'm soaking another bunch now and waiting for the first batch to finish drying so I can oil them. Several more slip joint pliers, pruners, allen wrenches, oil filter wrench, tin snips and a mole trap to be added to the tool chests.  Too bad it's not quite cold enough for a fire in the wood stove or sunny enough to set them in the window to dry.

Still too wet and slick to get on the roof, but I hear that after tomorrow it's supposed to be sunny for a week or so....we'll see.:bored: I'd really like to get this finished once and for all. 

I've been working with Russell, The Muttley Wonder to improve his obedience skills and teach him to ride in the car. He hates the car, as the only times he's been in it were for trips to the vet. Oh, and to a hotel with Abby and I right after he'd been to the vet and couldn't be left alone at home (I was having carpal tunnel surgery out of town and couldn't reschedule). It took 2 of us to lift him into the car and hold him in place while we took turns closing the car doors! If I ever need to evacuate here, I don't want to have to fight to load him up, and he's too big for me to do much solo wrestling and lifting. Plus, I'd just like to be able to take him with me on trips. He loves biscuits and he's really smart, so I think if I keep working with him daily, I can convince him cars are not his mortal enemy. Lesson here is if you are going to have a big dog, take the time to work with them constantly when they're a pup, and teach them to ride in vehicles, even if they are just a farm dog. Woulda, shoulda, coulda.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Broke down and hit the "buy" button on my cart at Amazon. Mostly Christmas presents, but I had flax seed meal in there, too - 4-32 oz bags....price dropped $5 on the flax while I sat and "himed and hawed" on that order for the last week!!!! 

Did the shopping this morning and came back to a house with no power, lol. Wasn't expecting that! There were 3 truck across the street and about 3 houses down. They were replacing the top of a pole (yes, just the top....took off one chunk and stuck another chunk on....glad it's not in front of my house!). No big deal...we just sorted the food on the counter and then put all the freezer stuff away in one door opening, quick. Took two people....one with food and one to hold the flashlight.....our basement is PITCH DARK without power, lol. But that's why there are about 4 flashlights strategically placed down there....in case the power goes out while your down there.

Picked up the items needed to make freezer to crock pot meals. Will chop and assemble a bunch tomorrow. Then they sit in the freezer till a morning I need them. Since we had to eat out of the crock pot 3 times last week....I need to step back and think ahead so I'm not as we are trying to run out the door.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

This has been a terrible day, had to go to town raining, road wet, slid into guard rail. Coming home black cat ran in front of car. Now in farm truck with kids and truck stalls /dies. Not sure if out of gas or not as gauge not working. Dh said walking home to get gas can me and girls enjoying the starry night. Murphy has returned from vacation I guess
...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - You have no idea, how I wish we lived closer to one another. There are SO many things I'd love to do with you. One day, we have got to get together, GF!

lindamarie - Murphy was not on vacation.... He was here!! :grumble((HUGS))).

Having a cuppa, right now.....then getting started on a couple of Thaksgiving Rum Cakes, that have been orderd. 
I have already done a coulpe of loads of laundry.
Have to go to the Feed Store.
Hope to rest this afternoon.


Later this morning....... I have 4 Rum Cakes baked, a 14 in layer cake baked....not yet iced..... and a huge pot of Pork simmering in spices for Tamale fillings......:happy:.... and it's not even 8:30 a.m.!!!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Goofing off and plan to all day. . Stayed up past MN watching the Cards take first playoff game with Dodgers in extra innings. Next game this pm so it popcorn and the recliner for me. Yesterday I........

--took care of the last of the apples. Finally. Peeled and sliced 6 pies worth and along with two bags with right amt. for apple cake. 
--four loafs bread made, cooled,sliced and in freezer. Chickens arguing over the 
crusts. Soon will start keeping/drying for turkey dressing
--took care of last 5 gal. pail tomatoes
--took care of the 50# potatoes, sorted and stored. No bad ones so layered with 
newspaper
--got the hot peppers sliced and in dehydrator
--along with the rest of the trays filled with onions to make onion powder
--dumped my kraut...wrong sign of moon? only once before have I had such a mess
--4 huge cabbages later I have 7 qts. slaw finished and thru the canner. Don't even 
know how I ended up with 5 cabbages in the firg. Oh well.
--Finished up the bean soup and 4 qts. in the freezer. 

Pa weary running back and forth to garage freezer and storage room. Couldn't find my canner. Couldn't find the apple slicer machine. 

Best of all...got my kitchen back. No more canning equipment or boxes of jars in here. Time for a major scrubdown. Son will be here this week and we plant to get gardens cleared and worked up with heavy layer manure on them and then tackle that woodpile. Chimney sweep coming Monday to check on safety before we light it up. Don't wish to light the house up,too!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow Mutti! You have been busy!

I was able to get everything done, that I intended, yesterday.......Including a nap in the afternoon! 

The pot of Pork is still simmering......It's a really big pot!

We got a slight shower last night..... not much. It was back in the 90F's, again.

I am going to make cinnamon rolls later today....I think... Tomorrow, I will have to ice the the 14 inch cake, that is hanging out in the freezer.

I paid bills this morning.

I am going to get out later and look for Pie Pumpkins to roast.

***** 
Went out for a bit....Found my Pie Pumpkins :0 I'll clean and roast them tomorrow.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree mutti, busy indeed!!!!

I don't think I'll ever get my canner put away.

Tdd...take Murphy back!!! He's only been here 2 days and he's making up for lost time!!!

Well farm truck wasn't out of gas. It just didn't want to start. Sooooo dh, dgds and I had a lively stroll home. It wad about a half mile walk, but what an adventure. Dh and I took turns carrying the baby, the other two were between us, with grandpa in the lead and I brought up the rear. The older one was so excited to hear the owls, the middle one was just happy that she got to hold the flashlight. I asked dh what about yogi? He told me that we were making enough noise and probably looked like a motley crew that we didn't have anything to worry about.

After we got home, dh said he was going to take our farm wagon and head to truck to get the groceries. About 1 hour later I hear the truck coming. Dh said it started right up, a good thing as the bolt on the wagon handle fell off. Dh said there was one other problem...truck started but the headlights didn't want to work. He drove home by flashlight. Good thing we have a private road.

So please someone take Murphy!!!&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;

We have been reading the little house books before bed and dgd said they are like us....they have deer, bear, woods and a papa. I feel so proud.

Went to the grocery store on Friday. What a shock!! Prices are ridiculous.

Been reading up on hunting. I want to be prepared. Wood shed looking better, got a new water reservoir and hundreds of jars in the pantry. I feel this is going to be a bad winter and government and economy very unstable /unpredictable. 

Yesterday morning we awoke to stomach flu. What a mess. We would no sooner get one cleaned up and another would start. Dh has a stronger stomach that me, thank goodness. By lunchtime today girls were back to normal and hungry. Lots of laundry soaking.

Sometimes I wonder how much more I can take. But then I get hugs and kisses and things don't seem so bad.

Well I guess I rattled on enough. I only got to do this because they are all asleep already.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

IT"S RAINING!!!!!:nanner:

lindamarie- I splurged on some high priced coffee. I wish I could share a cup with you, sweetie. I thought of you, when I was standing there grinding it. You deserve a cup!

I was able to nap again, yesterday afternoon. Still sleeping fit-fully.


I have the pie pumpkins in the oven roasting. :happy2:

UPDATE****
Cake is Frosted and Decorated!!! woohoo!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Linda Marie - hope things are going well for you today. Your reference to Little House reminded me of my 3 year old granddaughter on Sunday. We were planting fruit trees and she was in a dress, as usual, and leggins. I had to run down the hill to get a tool and she yelled Go Grandma, go! When I got back, she ran down the hill looking so much like Laura Ingalls at the beginning of the tv show, we yelled Go Laura, go! 
My canning equipment is put away, too, now that the applesauce is finished. DH pulled the tomato and pepper plants now I have to check the green tomatoes for the best ones to ripen. We will just eat the last of the peppers. Great sale at Kroger on Progresso soup this week - 8 cans for $10 and an electronic coupon for $2 off on 8 cans. That is only $1 a can and will make a good addition to the preps at a great price. I have a few more coupons cut from the Sunday paper so I will be going back for more. Now that DH is retired, he can make himself a can of soup for lunch.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

faster faster faster! 

Making up for feeling like a slug last week. I had an evening of explosive bathroom issues. Enough to convince me to not eat certain things anymore. YUCK!

So the woodshed is FULL and half of next years wood is all split. YAY! (feeling warm and fuzzy!)

DD12 and I knocked out a big list yesterday A to Z. Ending with canning 15 pints of beef stew. Tonight I hope to do chicken stew in similar fashion! I want to dry can a bunch of flour and oats and beans...obamanomics/ocare is a huge factor! I wont be putting my canner away anytime soon...especially if a moose is harvested!

Bills to pay today.....no news from our moose hunters....I did get a bunch more food cooked and sent up to them for Sun morning.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I feel like a chicken running around with my head cut off and wearing a pair of roller skates!!!!

Got the canners going for beef and milk, laundry soaking and potty training. Girls finally feeling better. It's just been dh and me for so long that I forget how much work it is raising kids again. We are doing great though. 

I would like to find the little house shows on DVD for kids. Dh says we should get the Beverly hillbillies so they can see their grandma. The man obviously doesn't want dinner.

Yippee, my Suzuki is fixed finally. Only cost $300.00. Mechanic called yesterday to let me know. The car I hit the guard rail in wasn't mine, I borrowed it, and the idiots didn't have insurance. Oh happy day!!! Wait, it was DD and sil car. I should have known better!!!

Off to the canner and girls are painting pumpkins and themselves and table, but they have smiles on and that's all that matters&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

8 pints of spicy chicken and rice soup done! Similar to this recipe:
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Spicy-Chicken-Soup/ 
only I doubled it and added only one can rotel because it was habenero and then a very small handful of rice to each jar. Made a pot of rice with leftover broth and gravy from yesterdays beef broth. Cooked 4lb of thin sliced pork sirloin for the fridge! (I'm thinking pork fried rice tomorrow) I have about $3 in 23 pints of soup....all the meat came from the food pantry -----What a blessing!

Doing my last bill right now!

lindamarie you should get your 5yo one of those weaving looms to make potholders on...the red plastic loom with loops. My girls loved doing those!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow....thanks for the loom reminder. I had forgotten all about those. That is a great idea. She is fascinated with my treadle machine.

I got 8 pints of ground beef canned. Also did 8 pints of milk, first time I ever did milk. Also got a small load of laundry done. Dh was having a somewhat good day so got 2 trees cut and mostly delimbed.

Tomorrows to-do list includes more laundry and a bread baking session. I figure we can incorporate math into the baking, she likes counting as we cook.
I'm open to any suggestions for schooling. 

I'm pretty sure I'll do okay canning and eating deer, probably ok with the hunt also. Not sure about the butchering part. But I'm willing to learn and give things a try.

Mpillow...is your daughter out on the moose hunt, I don't remember. Hope you guys get one. Good luck!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We still have a very light rain falling. YAAAAY! And, it's cooler.
Hopefully, a quiet week on the farm. Dh and I are both really busy.

lindamarie - As for incorporating math in cooking........ you might try"scaling"........ weighing the ingredients............It is very humbling!!:runforhills:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

DD17 and DS19 are at moose camp but they are coming home today--2 days of missed school is enough! No moose to my knowledge!

lindamarie----have her cut out yeast rolls and count them....and later this works for multiplying as well. Play dough is excellent for teaching fine motor coordination later used for writing/cutting---....blocks biggest/smallest/counting # of reds/blues/greens(sorting) also we did alphabet books where the kids cut/paste" a" words on "a's" page and so on. You will be surprised at how quick the younger 2 catch on...my youngest was reading by age 4 w/o any help because she wanted to read like her older sister.:thumb:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Linda your venison will taste different depending on what the deer have been eating. Iowa deer are corn fed (!) so taste is milder than Wyoming deer that have been eating sage brush.

I never put away my canning equipment entirely. I have a table next to the fridge and I store both my pressure canners under it. The smaller canning things like the jar lifter, lid magnet, etc. are in a box on a shelf in the laundry room which is next to the kitchen. The water bath canner, empty jars and Squeezo are in the basement. I hate hate hate having to hunt and search for what I need for a project so I keep things organized. 

While I was at mom's I reorganized her kitchen moving stuff so she won't need to climb up on her stepstool to get stuff. She's 92 and shouldn't be climbing PERIOD. Her kitchen cupboards go clear to the ceiling and she has tall ceilings. Currently the top sections are empty and hopefully stay that way.

On Sat. we had a potluck at the church with 50 or so family members to celebrate mom's birthday. Before we went to the church we discovered the phone was not working so had to call the phone company and they ended up having to replace the wires from the pole into the house. 

Then after we left the church around 3:00 my son, nephew and nephew's wife went to Des Moines (1Â½ hour away) and bought mom a new fridge. It was on sale $1,000 off so mom only paid $800 for it (but I'm positive nephew's wife probably paid another $800 or more). She's a sweetheart and is always doing stuff like that for mom. So they get back from Des Moines with the fridge at 9:00 p.m. and started the process of installing. They'd called ahead and told us to clear the path from the front door to the kitchen which I did and then nephew's 16 yo son and my grandson removed the front & storm doors so everything was ready when the fridge arrived. After it was in things got interesting -- had to remove the cupboard over the fridge to get it in place. The floors are not level (or even close) so it took forever with shims to get it level. Then trap door to under the house (in the middle of the room) had to be opened to get to the water shut off so the ice maker could be connected. Nephew carefully walked around the hole and then turned around and fell into it. He wasn't seriously injured but he has a bad back so it sure didn't help him. In the fall he broke a pipe loose so the water had to be shut off for the entire house. (So 11 people in the house and no water for flushing). At midnight my dd and her partner made a Walmart run (25 miles one way) for pipe glue and everything was finally put back together around 1:00 a.m. 

This sort of project/disaster is common when we work on mom's house. My dad remodeled (remuddled) the house not long before he died and did a terrible job because he wasn't well. So we're always working on one project or another trying to keep it livable for mom. Unfortunately, when she passes my sisters and I will own it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Stopped at the bulk food store on the way home form DS's class. Picked up my order of beans and rice. Had the thought that I could get a 50# sack of pop corn from them, too. They had one, just not priced, lol. The lady with the prices wasn't there, they offered to call her. I said no I'd stop in later.....I'll call her tomorrow if I'm not up to stopping on the way by. Now that DS's braces are off, we'll start going through pop corn again.

Picked up some 110 proof vodka. I've been wanting to grab more for tinctures, but just haven't. With this "mess" in Washington I want to tie up some loose ends. Even if the S doesn't hit the fan this time......it likely will either on a large scale or small scale in the not too distant future. DH mentioned one of the rumors at work (guess there are about 3 credible ones running at the moment....and 4-5 absurd ones) is there will be voluntary layoffs once the early retirement buy-outs are over. Work has been SO nasty/ stressful the past 4 yrs, he's considering looking into it if it becomes a reality. So I looked him in the eye and said, should I top off the pantry. He said yes. So that is my focus for a bit......winter baking sales are just starting, so it's a good time to top off some buckets.

Next is to make up some cough stuff. Need to remember to pick up lemons.....


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the schooling tips. Every bit helps, I homeschooled all of ours just out of practice. The more I do the more it comes back.

Weather supposed to be in the 30's and low 40's by weekend. Actually looking forward to having my cookstove going and stews simmering on top.

Oldest dgd wanted to know if we were going to use the dancing pot today? I asked her to explain. She meant my canner, I have a weighted gauge, so when it jiggles she calls it the dancing pot. Alas, I didn't have anything to can today.

Dh told me to take at least $250.00 out of savings and start filling in holes in our supplies. Between the government, dgds, and winter coming he wants to make sure we are stocked and ready. We are both feeling like economy, government very unstable. Sometimes I think that it has to get real bad before people wake up.

Got my rifle sighted and read thru the hunting rules and regulations. Even have blaze orange and most important I know how to pee in the woods. I think I'll be okay with it, its a good feeling knowing I will have learned another way to provide for my family. Dh doesn't think he could do it, plus with his disability it would be hard for him. He really doesn't need to be out there on pain med chasing Bambi.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Btw.....washing all the jars after they cone out of canner is just as much work!!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

lindamarie- Although, I have not done alot of canning, this summer. I usually do MOUNTAINS of it. Washing the jars and removing the rings after they cool is my LEAST favorite part of canning. It's a whipping, to me! By then, I just want to be DONE!

I'm cold this moring! It's wet and cold, an boy, did I notice it, when went out to feed. Brrrrrrrr!

Jen - I don't think any of us , should lose our resolve stocking up and being more self sufficient. 

Indeed, if Washington gets past this "mess", and it appears they will...........Who knows WHAT will be next..... Our ecomomy is too fragile, to withstand all these political antics, for very long........And, just think....this is the stuff that is going in the History Books!! AYE!!!

Thanks for the reminder to go to the liquor store.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Saw the forecast.....snow possible next week. Bit early, but not unusual for us. So instead of schooling this morning, DD and I headed to the garden to get a final picking in. Few tomatoes were still out there, mostly 1/2 turned and a few green. Lots of peppers.....haven't picked many yet this year. Seems my peppers really got going late. Not sure if it was all the rain early this year or that they were near the broccoli. Both of those were new to us, so I'm not sure. But I have plenty to dry, now.....most are between 1/2 and 3/4 size. We have a BUNCH of jalapenos to deal with, too. (well...a bunch by my "mid-west no spicy, please" standards). Not sure what I'll do with them....may pick up some cream cheese when I'm in town later and try my hand at stuffing a few - DH and DS love that, and if they aren't too hot I like a few too. May just grind and "relish" the rest. Last I brought in the beets, those need canned. Not sure when I'll get to that or how long they will last waiting. DS is not filling up the wood pile on the deck. Better to do that before the rain and cold hit, something tell me the wood burner may get kicked over next week....I hate to turn on the furnace before Nov 1, and lows may be in the 20's next week so we will likely have to do somethng. 

Last night DH and I sat and hulled black walnuts. My girl scout troop cleaned up one of the girl's grandparents yard. They wanted the black walnut up off the ground. So we pulled 2 full trash cans and a few buckets full out of there (this was the 3rd or 4th time that had been picked up this year). My friend was going to toss them in the township yard waste, but offered us some first. We took one trash can full. We have never dealt with black walnuts before (did English walnuts in Hungry, they are easier) so we thought we'd give it a try. We hulled about 80% last night....they slipped right off (we weren't sure how hard it would be). Rest are sitting and waiting to see if they get loose over time. Now we have a bucket full of hairy, wet and slimy walnuts. We are at a lose for what to do now, lol. We are hoping they "dry". May move them to the garage as they have an earthy smell....not really a great smell for my kitchen. We were smart and wore plastic gloves while hulling, of course of thumb nails broke through - but our hands are 90% not stained 

Bank account is in good shape at the moment, so I'm going to pull a bunch of money and head to SAM'S tomorrow. They are having a "open house weekend" so you don't have to be a member to shop.....I can stock up on the 5-6 items they carry at a good price, price a few others, and check the meat counter for a deal. I "hope" they are playing the free samples game so the kids and I can snack our way through then skip lunch, lol.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Jen - my dh puts the hulled walnuts on a screen made of hardware cloth then hoses them off scrubbing them around on the screen. He puts another screen on top to discourage the squirrels and lets them dry. He then bags them and puts them in the basement. When he cracks them he uses a hammer cracking them on his bench vise, puts the cracked nuts into a dish pan then sits in his recliner picking them out. Hint -- pick the nutmeats over carefully because its almost impossible not to have shells in them and they will crack a tooth. I pick them over carefully again before putting into a recipe. I love black walnuts. They improve the taste of an ordinary banana or zucchini bread. They keep for a very long time in the freezer. Now that I have a vacuum sealer I open the bag and then reseal it after each use.

Linda - I would get both a basic math and a reading book for your dgd. I think home schooled kids need and appreciate their school being a "real" school to some extent. I'd also use the public library extensively. If you can teach a child to read and comprehend what they're reading and do basic math, you've provided them with the foundation they need for all future learning which is something the public schools are often failing to do.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

37 here this am....brrr. Glad pa got the outdoor wood boiler going yesterday. My joints just can't take cold. Time to start wearing leggings under my jeans again. Since we have four zones we are able to heat just part of the house when it still gets warm during the day. Plus free hot water again is nice!

Pa off to get new tires. When they get to the point of your first flat you know it's time living on gravel roads. Our road is more like a trail. Was barely a car wide but the new road grader operator actually had training and has gotten it widened out with the ditches actually carrying water. Since our road dead ends at the river and no one lives the last 1/2 mile they tend to do lick and a promise. No school kids so don't keep it up like when the bus has to get thru.

Son here this week so able to get the garden cleared and ready to work up. Two new pallet compost bins put up. I got in and worked on the raspberry patch. Cut down many seedling trees...elms mostly from our huge grandma tree. Plus a lot of poke plants. 

Lots of black walnuts on the ground. Went over to a park by the river and gathered some beech nuts; hopefully I can plant 'em like squirrels and have some trees. Went out and got Osage orange balls for the cellar and closet. Besides spiders/bugs they are reputed to keep snakes away. 

My Jersey due in less than a week. Bagging up. Been hoarding my frozen strawberries for a batch of ice cream. So good. No funny words in the ingredients you can't spell either.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree some cheap workbooks are good...I used to give pennies for pages done correctly! with unlimited earning potential..son was doing algebra by 4th grade.

Mutti I'm so jealous of your Jersey momma....YUM ice cream and butter!

Think I'm getting a pig soon...I'm going to weed thru my preps as pantry moths came from feed store grain and turn buggy stuff into meat...plus all kinds of baby formula/food/cereal expired.

No frost here yet! I picked a zuchinni yesterday!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jen....i think I would gain a few pounds shopping at sams during sample give outs.&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

Ann & mpilow.....going to pick up some workbooks at dollar tree and check online to see what I find. By the time I navigate she will be in high school.

Tdd....i agree we should keep doing what we're doing, never know what's going to happen. I like the idea of weighing things, they love playing with the ktchen scale.

We have lots of wooden blocks and Lincoln logs, my button jar is now a counting and sorting jar. Middle one is right in there wanting to read too. Things are going good and no one is sick. They are supposed to visit with other grandma, waiting.

Mutti....i am so jealous of your jersey, they are my weakness. Hope she has an easy calving. Since you are the bee expert I have a question about honey. I have a jar of honey that I use in tea, went to get a spoonful yesterday and found mold in the lid and a small amount on top of honey. I've never had that happen before any thoughts why? Dh thinks little people might have something to do with it or at least their fingers.

Weather getting cool here, 44 this morning but at least sunny. Its been cloudy and rain for 3 days. Just what we need with solar. Calling for snow on Halloween.

All in all things are pretty good. Actually looking forward to getting some deer meat. It should taste like my apples, zinnias, dahlias, tomatoes and hollyhocks.

Mpillow...we had moose at our pond when we lived in Vermont, lots a lot of meat. Good hunting to you guys.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Did the Sam's thing...no samples  I went in with cash and came out with a cart we could barely push! 50# Rice, 25# bread flour, 50# popcorn, 8# butter (I want to make this into ghee), yeast, meat - frozen and fresh, some #10 cans of tomato puree (I use a whole can when I make chili or sloppy joes to can), and as a splurge a case of mini bags of chips. I had 50# of sugar in the cart at one point....great price, but I honestly didn't need it at this time. So we put it back and got the chips, lol. 

Came home and DS and I worked on the food while DD put the black walnuts in our garden wagon and sprayed them down with the spray hose. Walnuts are drip drying and all the food it packaged and put away! Did it all while listening to The Survival Podcast. 

DS has been rolling his eyes at our podcast habits up until about a week ago (he's 14, almost 15). We started him reading the 299 Days series (well worth the read) and suddenly his mind has gone from "I'm a kid, nothing can happen, where's the Wii remote" to "Mom, can we take your MP3 player in the car and listen to Jack?". He's still very much a kid/teenager and loves that Wii remote, lol, but he see's what we are doing with different eyes now. He "got" what was going on in the government the last few weeks (as much as any of us did, that it). He's asking questions like what is the difference between Medicare and Medicaid (didn't even know he knew the names of those!). Maybe...just maybe this kid's going to be all right in the end, 

OK....I gave us all a 15 min break, I think that's over. Need to head down tt the orchard and get apples. I have about 10 min to decided if I'm getting 1 bushel or 2. Getting cool enough now that they just might keep if I get 2, there's not much time to process them till next week. But getting them now saves me 30-45 min later. Guess we can finish the "Jack Podcast" we were listening to....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I used to get a lot of books here(when I had an income!):
http://bookoutlet.com/Store/Search?terms=kindergarten


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jen....whats a survival podcast and is sams bread flour any good? I usually get my bread flour from co op but its gotten expensive.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Lindamarie, the Survival Podcast is the name of a podcast that Jack Spirko does (a podcast is like talk radio - just not on the "airwaves"). You can find it for free on ITunes or free at his website: http://www.thesurvivalpodcast.com/. Know that it is VERY Libertarian, as long as you are cool with that "bent" it's a great listen (yep, I'm an L). There is a forum and such there, too. I've dabbled a bit there and other forums online, but HT is my home. 

Sam's bread flour - I'm happy with it. It's bleached white flour (not my fav) but I mix it with my whole wheat flour and am very happy with the loaves of bread I get (better then just mixing AP flour with wheat). Price was 8.26 for 25#. That $1.50 cheaper then my next cheapest source, so it was worth it while I was there but not worth the drive if that's all I was getting. Sugar was 9.47 for 25#....that's a lot cheaper then I can get it at Aldi's (4# for 2.49).

For little kids schooling, don't forget patterns. red blue red blue what comes next? red blue yellow blue red blue yellow blue red what comes next? Etc. You can do it with anything you find. I found lots of books I liked reading to the kids. One set are of nature stories - free online or you can buy them - Burgess Animal Book and Burgess Bird Book. When we lived in Hungry and didn't have a library and shipping things were expensive I used a lot from http://oldfashionededucation.com/fullcurriculum.htm. It's based on reading books - old books. Ones that are free online to download and print or you can just read online. It kept my boy in books when he was small, but it also allowed him to read more challenging books that were full of "stuff" too mature for him. 8 yr old that read on a middle to high school level should not be reading today's middle or high school geared books . with your setting in WV I'm bet your grands would LOVE the Burgess books!!
http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/3074
http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/2441
They birds and animals talk and have personalities, but it is all about learning the traits of said bird or animal. It was a lunch time MUST for my kids. I bet at 11 & 14 they would love me to start reading them to them again at lunch time, LOL.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I cannot believe the amount of black walnuts this year. Dh is crabbing at me about cleaning them up off the ground. He keeps saying that we've never done it before. Maybe he hasn't but I've done it every year since 1976 that we've had nuts. The last two years there weren't any. Picked up 3 more kitchen garbage bags full today and have a half dozen piles raked up yet to do. I've reached the point that I'd prefer dh NOT to help. I think I can fill the wheel barrow with nuts and then dump them into large trash bags. From now on all that are picked up are going directly to the curb for the garbage man or any enterprising soul who comes along and takes them. It would be nice for that enterprising soul to offer to pick them up!!!!

I chopped and froze another quart of peppers which are the last for this year. Its likely we'll have a hard frost tonight. We had a light nipping type of frost earlier that didn't do much damage. I dug my geraniums and other flowers today so they wouldn't freeze and still need to pot them up. I still have 4 trays of tomatoes to ripen on the dining room table. What I don't use will go to the compost as I'm done processing them.

I've reached the point that I'm looking forward to inside activities. Sewing, knitting, cleaning, sorting etc. I'm also thinking about digging out my genealogy boxes and sorting them with the goal of working on that again. The daughter of one of my mother's cousins is into genealogy and I'd like to work with her on our mutual Street relatives. I met her mother who took my name, address and phone number to pass along to her daughter but dumb me forgot to get her daughter's info.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

2 bushels of apples "followed me home", LOL. DD and I peeled and sliced enough to add to 4 c of blueberries to make 7 qts of Apple-Blueberry (or Blueberry-Apple as DH insist on calling it, lol) Pie Filling. Had enough left over to make a large crisp. This is the first time I've canned in the dark (caner's outside, we prep in the kitchen)! Hope to get another load done tomorrow in the few hours I'm home between Girl Scout training and a birthday party. If DH gets a deer tomorrow (weather and moon will be perfect for it) I'll be in trouble!! I filled the freezer with cheese and chicken from Sam's Club (one reason I have to can these apples quick....to get the blueberries out of the freezer) and have no time next week to process these apples little lone process a deer. OH.....but what a good problem that would be to have 

I'm bushed...going to snuggle up on teh sofa with the family and watch the next episode of Red Dwarf, a British SyFy comedy, I just picked up the new season-season 10.....these guys are getting old! Season 1 was shot 25 yrs ago....how could it have been that long ago!!??


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been stocking up on pantry and cleaning items this last week. I found a great buy on Folger's coffee at Grocery Outlet - 6.99 for the cans of "Country Roast", which I guess it the mildest roast, perfect for me. I do not care for the dark roasts - taste burnt to me. I picked up 8 of those, and 80# of Gala apples for dehydrated apple slices and a new try at apple butter.

I had some returns to make at Dollar Tree and spent all of the refund, plus more, on cleaning products. They have some really good cleaners, rust removers, etc. I've not only cleaned all the rust off the tools now, but I also used The Works toilet cleaner (rust remover) on a cast iron grill pan. It took everything off and I was able to coat the pan with bacon grease and start reseasoning it. I'm currently using the cleaner on a cast iron tea kettle for my wood stove.

I also took more unused hardware back to Lowe's and bought the parts I needed to get one of my garden carts back in useable condition, the caulk for winterizing the shed and house, and a few other things. Still have a store credit of about $60 to use next time I find a bargain on cull lumber.

I only have a few more days on my work schedule and then I'm officially retired...just got the call off for tonight and e-mailed my bff to come over for Scrabble and homemade bread. 

My garden has been thoroughly nipped by frost...the days have been beautiful, but the nights are cold. I've had a fire in the wood stove off and on for days now. 

I guess we've dodged a bullet, economically, with the debt ceiling raised, but I still have a feeling of impending doom. I'm feeling the need to continue stocking up, taking care of all the odds and ends of repairs to home and vehicles, and saving my pennies other than that. I'm really wondering if I should take the penalty hit and get my retirement funds now, put them into something else - rental homes, maybe? I just feel like the house of cards is getting shaky....


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We may have dodged a bullet economically, but there are plenty more headed our way. The deficit is continuing to climb with the President and Senate blocking every move the House has made to try and rein in spending so that is more like a bomb headed at us than a bullet. The debt ceiling crisis is still looming as they only extended the deadline. Obama care is another bomb hitting a lot of people with loss of insurance coverage, huge premium increases, etc. So far it appears more people are suffering negative consequences rather than the promises Obama made that we could keep our doctors, keep our insurance and have lower premiums. All these issues could potentially lead to default which could trigger civil unrest. Your feeling the need to keep stocking up etc. is extremely wise.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ann - what have you heard on the debt ceiling? I heard that there was not NO ceiling.....they can just spend-spend-spend till the next deadline. That doesn't make sense to me....why have a deadline if they gave themselves a blank check? That idea scares me more then anything (and I don't use the word scare lightly).


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't think we should let our guard down for a minute.

Ann...any news sources other than msm to be looking at? Remember I don't have tv and am still learning my way around internet. Plus have had a major political wake up call un the past couple of weeks


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ann...don't you have any walnut buyers there???? Here in MO black walnuts are $13/hundredweight. Buyers everywhere. They shell and pay you for your time and effort. Lordy, can't imagine putting them out in the trash. Lines a mile long down the hwy at the buyers on the weekend.

Son and DIL glad to be back at work at the fort. He is up for a similar job to his but as active duty in Rolla which means housing allowance. Huge help to the budget. 

I've lost my faith in banks. Took all my savings out and plan to use for a new starter flock of sheep and, possibly, a couple of goats. Our Pyrenees would definitely do a good job. Gave up sheep d/t coyotes but I've actually seen Maybelle "herding" coyotes away from the fields. Not fighting with them but definitely driving them away. We have one corral with 5' no-climb fencing to keep them in at night with attached area in barn.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Linda - Fox news. They give a more conservative slant, but they do also give both sides. If you only listen to the mainstream media you would think the shutdown was 100% due to the evil Republicans particularly the Tea Party. No one thought to blame the President and his refusal to negotiate. I find it frightening that we have a President who refuses to work with Congress -- can you say dictator?

Jen - they extended the deadlines so we'll be facing the same fight in a couple months. Everyone is blaming the Tea Party, but as far as I'm concerned the Tea Party has the right idea about cutting spending.

Mutti - I was wishing I was in an area where there are buyers for black walnuts. If you crack and pick out the meats you can sell a pint for about $8 although I've seen them for $12. Dh used to do that but isn't able to anymore. I bagged up three more bags this a.m. weighing probably 30 lbs. each as I could hardly lift them. I always make sure I can lift them so if the garbage men say the bags are too heavy I can point out that a 70 yo lady filled and hauled them to the curb. My son called and he has a friend that 'might' want to come get some nuts. I left the three larges piles for her if she shows up -- she is not getting the ones I've already bagged until after she cleans up the ones on the ground! The nuts that dh cleaned and put on screens are gone to the squirrels because he didn't cover them with the second screen.

My sister worked thru the shutdown but wasn't to be paid until it ended. She's financially savvy so she didn't have any budget worries, but was anxious about many of her co-workers.

I am very concerned about the future with the government in chaos. I continue to stock up in a limited way. I'm good on clothes, linens, fabric, food, personal supplies and kitchen/canning equipment. I can always use more thread so regularly buy with Hobby Lobby's 40% off coupon. Food I stock up on only sales items. I have one bucket, one bin and one popcorn tin empty which means I'm in good shape on food storage. I will do a large seed order when the seed catalogs come out after the first of the year as I used stored seed for this year's garden. I particularly need tomato, pepper and cabbage seed. I also would like to buy several yards of heavy muslin as it has many uses. If we were allowed chickens, that is definitely something I would be buying but the City Code forbids. That might be a project for next year -- getting the Code changed. I'm not on good terms with the Council so that might not work too well!! We could have rabbits, but I'm allergic to rabbit fur so that's out. I keep looking at all the squirrels (fuzzy tailed rodents) and think SHTF I will eat them. Revenge for trashing our bird feeders and getting into the walnuts as well as a good meal.

I'm nervous about banks too, but don't feel safe keeping a lot of cash in the house. Still we do keep some cash at home. Dh fills his test strip containers with quarters and I guess he has $50 at least of those stashed. I'm not sure where he has them and I know for awhile he didn't remember where he'd put them!!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann....fabric is like jars, you can never have too much!!! I have never been in a hobby lobby. I need to get out more&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

*we have a President who refuses to work with Congress -- can you say dictator?*

Seems he should be impeached and forced to join obamacare!

joann fabrics has online shopping and coupons often too. I have no time to shop/no money/ no desire to put up with rude people etc. but I have gotten fleece, "sweater machine" and yarn with joann 40% off and free ship at $50 many times before. There seems to be a lot of tattooed and pierced drug addicts out panhandling at most stores these days. I fear being hurt or hurting someone and going to jail. LOL


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DH went hunting yesterday, during the afternoon down time he went to the Amish Fabric store (without me ). He came home with a full bolt (25 yds) of nylon digital camo for $0.75 a yard! Guess he has something in mind.....that boy need to learn to sew!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WHAT ALL YA"LL Said! AMEN! This is only a bandaid on the economy and not a very good on! GOOD GRAVY!

I caught a few seconds of " Apocalypse Preppers" yesterday. I rolled my eyes thru most of it..... but...... then.....they featured" Patriot Nurse". 
She stirred something in me. A few boxes of gause and a few packages of tape, may not be enough.......I got to tell you...The Smallpox, Bubonic Plague.....scare the beee-jeebers outta me. I myself, have been vaccinated against Smallbox, from an early age......I hope it is still effective. But, I know, a lot of folks have opted not to do those shots.
I am gonna make a point to catch her on YOU-tube. She is not a wack-a-doodle.

MGM - I bet you have all the medical stuff handled.

I have gotta get back to the gun range and keep my "skills"

I am ordering more ammo. and gun oil.

Jen - How is the reloaing going?

I have a few holes starting to appear in my canned goods... so, time to do an inventory and re-stock.

DH did a huge feed order.(shudder)......Wow, has feed gone up.
Gasoline, too. Wasn't it cheaper just a week ago?
On the up side, we had some " beneficial" rain. and it is much cooler. 73 highs and mid 40' low.

For the fun stuff... I have double oven load of pie pumpkins roasting. 

******

I have added Salmon Croquet's mixed and melding.... and a pot of Pinto Beans bubbling away!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

37 degrees here. Brrrrrrr!!!!

Going to be a rough day. Warning.....when you feel want popcorn, make the darn popcorn, now matter how late. White baking chips, and dry rice crispies is not a substitute for a trail mix or popcorn. Especially at 11:00pm. Your tummy will not be happy throughout the night or early in the morning.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Well yesterday ended on a suck-y note. Our butcher friend showed up after not visiting for quite awhile (we were worried he was in hospital). His wife found a lump and just got BAD biopsy results. 48 yo non smoker, no family history. Right after he left the phone rang....DH's aunt I mentioned earlier had died. He was planning on visiting her today.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow....hugs to you. Hang in there.{{{{{{}}}}}}}


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Linda...try www.DrudgeReport.com articles from around the world you won't ever see reported on the TV. We also watch Free Speech tv a lot; both Dish and Direct TV have it. For some odd reason we get it free with our basic $20.39 pkg!

Ann...I buy a lot of sewing/craft items at www.newarkdress.com 
For instance, they have 6 spools C&Clarks quality thread in 21 colors...6 spools for $12.15, Cones with 3000 yds for $10.95. I generally sew with a neutral grey or beige. Great place to buy buttons in quantitiy, too...something I can't find anywhere around here. No actual craft/quilt store closer than 100 miles. Basically closed down our local Walmart's craft section. Don't know what I'd do without the internet!!! Of course before the net there were local fabric stores so 6 of one and half a dozen of the other. Connecting Threads has great sales on thread,too. Pa re-furbished my treadle machine and found something to use for belt.

EE has the best popcorn. We have a 5 gallon pail and already eaten 2/3's of it. Will try our Mennonite stores variety before committing to 50 lbs. Our usual Sunday evening supper is popcorn

I routinely watch Patriot Nurse on Youtube. Excellent information. Half a notebook of stuff copied down and I'm a nurse! She has a lot of wisdom to share. What can't you learn on You Tube? Son learned how to set up forge on the cheap and now makes beautiful knives. Have favorites I check each week.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well this throws a monkey wrench in the works, lol. DH has a very stressful job, honetly I think it will kill him. Anyways, things are "shuffling" at work and he is seriously considering "shuffling" right out the door. He's been threatening to do this for 10+ yrs now, but I think the boy is finally serious (Yes, I'm glad and scared at the same time)!! He's talking about updating his resume and set up an account on Monster dot com. So we are now looking at Walking to freedom dot com making our "where would we go and where would we not" list. Not saying anything to the kids yet, but they know we have been "land hunting" for years, so we can chat a bit in front of them without giving away too much. Hard part is I'm an only child with parents just entering their 70's.

I don't know if this is a 5 month plan or a 5 yr plan. My guess it will come down to what he sees on Monster dot com. But I think a big change is in the works.....he's talking storage unit to empty the house for sale and putting up shelves in his dad's under used basement to store our food preps. He did mutter maybe just land locally. I'm a list person......so I'm going to make him sit down with me and make some lists.

Any suggestions? I assume someone here has done this before and has a few BTDT stories.....


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I totally agree that the latest "bullet dodge" was just kicking the can down the road...sooner or later, you run out of road! No family or business can spend more than it makes forever, and neither can our federal government. Why can no one in government see that? :grumble: It's not just the Tea Party, it's not just Obama, it's all of them collectively. I'm just so angry, watching them play games and throw temper tantrums.

TDD, I wish I felt like I had everything medical covered. It seems no matter how much you have on hand, all it takes is one bad injury requiring dressing changes and your supplies can be quickly depleted. What I do have is a very large supply of sheets that can be turned into dressing materials in a pinch! I am also pretty well stocked with antibiotics, masks, gloves, stuff like that. I have a number of medicinal herbals growing, and seeds for many more. I wish I was better stocked on my ADD meds...part of the problem with having ADD is remembering to call the MD office for the refills, get the script hand carried to the pharmacy and go pick up the med, every single month. My other meds I can fill a 3 month supply at a time, don't have to hand carry the script, etc. I did take care of one medical need while I was in town Tuesday...I got my flu shot. 

I finished sorting all the screws, nuts and bolts, etc into baggies of like items yesterday...my tool and hardware sorting is pretty well finished. :sing: I'm sure now that I've written this, I'll find another box of misc junk in the pumphouse or barn.  I even started straightening bent nails last night. That's a good job for rainy winter days when I am bored and want to snack - it'll keep my hands busy and dirty!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My doctor recommended over a year ago that dh and I have whooping cough boosters. We need to do that before I forget again. We have to go to County Health for the shots so I need to call to be sure the nurse is in before we drive over. I also had the small pox vaccine as a child. Does it give lifetime immunity?? Dh had the vaccine several times but his never took. I wonder if that means he has an inborn immunity?? 

I don't spend much time worrying about medical stuff. Dh is diabetic, has prostate cancer, arthritis and major back issues so there is nothing home grown to help with any of his issues. I take thyroid meds which I refill as soon as I can for 90 days at a time, but due to refill constraints I cannot get ahead by more than a few pills. Basically I have to leave medical in the hands of the Lord.

I've read some very disturbing things on the economy and the danger of a collaspe of our currancy. $17 trillion and counting on the national debt and even with interest rates at near zero we don't have enough coming in to service the debt. If interest goes up (which it surely will), then hyperinflation at minimum and total collaspe at worst is just around the corner. The situation in Europe with the Euro is not any better. Then there's China buying gold to position themselves for their currancy to replace the dollar on the world market. 

I forced myself to take a news break while I was at mom's. Mostly because it all gets overwhelming. I think we each have the responsibility as citizens to at minimum to know what's going on and to write/call/harangue our Congressional representatives as necessary. So many people criticize political comments, but right now what's happening in DC is providing reasons to prep and we need to be aware.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - Wow!........ Have him take a breath....Maybe things don't have to be so drastic. I hope he intends to have another job secured, before he jumps ship. This is the worst time of year to change jobs....Most companies layoff this time of year. ( Last Quarter). I was in the Corp world most of my life.......I've seen it a million times. 

My current job is very, very stressful, as well. It's contract and could end any second. I hang on to it, for dear life.......Athough, I hate it.....because, I have not been able to find anything else.

mpillow(((HUGS)))) and prayers.

I need to get my flu shot, but have had allergies sinus infection......SO, I will hold off a bit.

MGM, Do you know, how long Smallpox vaccinations last?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Jen - Wow!........ Have him take a breath....Maybe things don't have to be so drastic. I hope he intends to have another job secured, before he jumps ship. This is the worst time of year to change jobs....Most companies layoff this time of year. ( Last Quarter). I was in the Corp world most of my life.......I've seen it a million times.


I'm not 100% sure, but we have talked of "in between" jobs. He might go and do EMT training (he was an EMT in the military 20+ yrs ago) or such before jumping ship. He's going to "job hunt" a bunch before jumping ship....no sense in jumping if there aren't jobs out there. Honestly, we could lower our bills allot in a matter of hours - only "loan" is our house and we could re-finance it down to a tiny payment (may do that anyways and then keep paying as we are, knowing we could drop down to the lower payment if need be). He's rather confident that in 5 yrs his department won't exist anymore at his current employer. He'd like to jump to a smaller mom and pop kind of manufacturing company. Need to so some research - maybe check out the "Made in America" series on ABC News and see if we can find any "leads" that way.

One of the running rumors is after the VEEP is over (voluntary early retirement - which he is 6 points, which works out to 3 yrs, short of being able to do ) there may be a voluntary layoff....which would likely include a sreverence package, but not as good as the VEEP one. I know there is an overwhelming number of people taking the VEEP....1/2 of his group is leaving! So instead of doing 10-12 peoples works with 8 people they will be trying to do it with 4. That sounds like "Government Math" to me. And there are NO rumors of replacing any of the key people that VEEP out. Of course this is all rumor....won't know anything till late Nov when VEEP's over. Rumors have been rather good forecasts in the past, though. Well at least the rumors he shares with me.....I don't hear the "absurd" ones. 

Count me in on the "small pox vac wouldn't take" group. They shot me a few times, too....never took. They said I likely had a natural immunity from my mom - she breast fed me back in the day when that "wasn't cool", lol. I think kids about 5 yrs younger then me didn't even get the vac (I was born in '70). No idea how long it was supposed to last....never heard of anyone ever getting a booster, though.

Edited to add;

OMG!!! Lindamarie, your not alone, LOL! I just got off the phone with my mom...the STAUNCH Democrat. Seems she and my dad (the STAUNCH Republican) and thoroughly upset with their political parties and the "shoutdown" business. She was asking me about the Libratarn slant on things and the "Tea Party" and what they think, :runforhills:. Now I know the SHTF is going to happen....my parents are blinking!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Doubt if you can store enough medical items. Remember one women we were treating who dressing changes 3x a day. D/t vascular disease of some sort she had open weeping sores all over her body. Back,front,legs,arms. Awful Over 100 sterile dressings a change.

I've got a lot of stuff stored but my DIL is Army medic so she is getting equipped as does son in the ammo dept. I'm in charge of food/gardening and Pa is anything mechanical. Other son calls himself the "labor" but he has many skills plus is nurse also.

Everyone should probably get tetanus shot at the bare minimum. An excellent read on diseases if SHTF happens is Enola Gay's The Prepared Family Guide to Uncommon Diseases. Got mine thru her at www.paratusfamilia.com Don't know if it's at Amazon.

My savings weren't huge but took them out of bank and also all the money not needed for obligations from my SS check. Excellent read over at www.survivalblog.com today. Apparently he feels things are getting really ominous, too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mutti said:


> My savings weren't huge but took them out of bank and also all the money not needed for obligations from my SS check. Excellent read over at www.survivalblog.com today. Apparently he feels things are getting really ominous, too.


This is a good time of year to do that, too. If the teller mentioned anything about a "big withdrawal" you can mutter something about the price of Christmas Presents this year. Age dependent you can even say you are paying for your child's/grandchild's next semester at college as a Christmas Present....won't work too well if your in your 20's, lol.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

If you are in your 20's, then you say it's for YOUR next semester, LOL!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Or maybe ignore the question or say why are you asking. Trouble with small town banks. Last time I was asked I said its for my dd who is ill. Dd then refused to take the $'s so I added to home stash.

I slept late this a.m. then got up and started running to catch up. I made a batch of wholewheat waffles for dh's lunch and froze the rest. Then we cleared the tomatoes and peppers from the garden. Still need to pull the T-posts that supported the tomato cages. We had a hard frost last night. I picked two additional trays of green tomatoes to ripen inside so my dining room table is full of trays again. I have a permanent fence in the middle of the garden that I always use for pinto beans so I put a layer of compost down along the fence. I should move last years composted leaves from the hoop and spread on the garden because we will soon need it for this years soon. We also trimmed small trees out of the garden fence yet again. That seems to be a never ending job.

My dd born in 1966 had the small pox vaccine. Dd#2 born in 1971 did not. I think 1970 is the time they stopped giving them. Everyone should keep their tetanus shots up to day. Failing to do so could bring on your personal SHTF. My g-grandmother Mericle and my g-grandfather Richard both died of tetanus. G-grandmother got a cucumber spine in her finger and it killed her. G-grandfather got a puncture from barb wire and it killed him. Both are common incidents for homesteaders so its just sensible to keep tetanus shots up to date. I was raised on these stories and my doctor says I'm her only patient who keeps track and requests tetanus boosters. My last booster was in 2007.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

The way tetanus booster works here is #1 booster at 12yo then 22, 32, 42 if you keep up with it. I stepped on a nail on year 10 and had to go get the shot a couple years ago. Made me sick like the flu but that is better than the alternative!

My son had toget a whole hot of vaccs for overseas travel as part of merchant marine. Not sure if smallpox was part of it?


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Quiet here yesterday and today. Dgds with their other grandma until tomorrow. Yesterday they went to a harvest festival with their dad and his mom. They had a great time. Seems the highlight was cotton candy. Don't know how that figures in with harvest festival, maybe it was pumpkin flavored. At least they had fun. 

Spent yesterday gathering more apples and cleaning up deadfall. I have to get to the apples before Bambi and family. This has definitely been bumper year for our apples.

Today I baked bread, got to admit its not the same without all the little hands helping, plus it looked normal. Worked on getting more deadfall cleaned up and in woodshed.

I have a perfect spot picked out for rifle season. All I have to do is sit by my pond, they show up everyday like clockwork. Even have yogis path down. Plus pond not that far from house, I wouldn't have to pee in woods. 

I told dh I want to get money out of bank. We use usaa, talk about just handing it over to uncle Sam. I just don't have a good feeling about the economy or any politicians at this time. I figure if anyone questions a withdrawal I'll tell them I have a baby in the house and have you seen the price of huggies. 

We have a pretty decent first aid kit, even have cast material. I always tell people the army taught me how to kill then went to combat medic/nursing school so I could put you back together. Nothing like carrying an m16 and grenades and IV, morphine and suture material at the same time.

Ann and mutti thanks for info for news. I haven't had tv for years and only news source was not. At least with internet we can be better informed.

Did the white chips and rice crispies again last night. Really need to make some popcorn. Actually just missing the girls. Tomorrow our other dgd will be joining us also. She turned 4 and has aspergers and has ben wanting to visit. If weather stays nice we hope to be able to light firepit and make smores. We are looking forward to have all the girls here, grandpa likes setting up the train table. He just won't admit it.

Btw....court for sil and DD is beginning of December please keep us, especially girls, in your prayers. Thanks. Didn't mean to rattle on.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I spent 1Â½ hours on the phone trying to get information on Medicare RX program. My current coverage went from $37.60 (2013) to over $120.00 (2014) so they moved me to a different plan for $50.50 (2014). I really object to paying that much so I'm trying to find new coverage especially since I never meet my deductible before Nov. or Dec. so never receive any benefit from the coverage. Plus they didn't tell me I was being moved to a different plan -- written information they sent said they were changing plan name. Lady asked if I'd read info they sent and I told her yes but I didn't understand it and doubted anyone possible could comprehend the confusing double talk. I asked if the huge increase was due to Affordable Care Act but didn't get an meaningful answer.

Dh's policy premium actually decreased for 2014 so I thought I'd go with that company, however, they are not accepting new clients. I called another company with lower premiums but they covered squat. So when I retrieve my temper and calm down (probably will take a day or two!), I have to get back on the phone and continue my search. 

I bought a large beef arm roast on sale for $3.39 pound last week and "butchered" it into two roasts and a pound of stew meat. Stew meat was $3.89 a pound so I didn't see the point of paying 50Â¢ for someone to cut meat into chunks for me. Vacuum sealed two packages and cooked one roast for supper. I decided the second roast is also going to be turned into stew meat as the roast was tough or maybe cook it in the pressure pan.

We're supposed to get 1 to 3 inches of snow in the early a.m. I was supposed to go to the office Tuesday, but the lady I'm training (who is really doing a great job and is not in need of much training at this point!) called and told me not to come in if the roads were bad. Usually the first snow doesn't stick to the highway and Dh was wanting to go to town anyway and I have library books due so well wait and see how it goes.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I did some research on small pox vaccine and length of coverage. I found this web site http://www.health.ny.gov/publications/7022/ which states full protection for 5 or 6 years with declining protection thereafter. If you have a booster, then coverage will last longer with the booster. I can't recall ever having a booster if it is done with the same scratch/scab process.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ann - Thanks for the info.

My MIL is a living breathing example of what will happen, if you do not have a tetaneus.......She had LOCK JAW, and can barely open her mouth wide enough to eat. She has even had several surgeries. She was luckly not to die!

We are 39F heavy dew this a.m. Brrrrr. 76 this afternoon.

Now I am a little nervous. I had to getthe ok for a Flu shot from my Oncologist. She told me not to take the inhaled vaiery....it's live bacteria and can make me very sick. I wonder what a small pox booster would do to me? Hummmmmm.....nothing is easy.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Are small pox vaccines or booster even available? I thought not.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Can't take flu shot d/t the preservative used in iT. Long time use of contact solution back when it had preservatives. Hives over entire body after last exposure from a TB tine test and an expensive ER visit. Wouldn't risk the inhaled variety and think that it shouldn't be given to kids who could, unwittingly, expose others in high risk groups like infants/elderly. Only my opinion. Son,the nurse, won't even visit and, potentially, expose us if he feels ill or bugs are going around where he works. Noticed a number of people wearing face masks when shopping last winter. Have a good supply set aside.

Son and DIL in Army and they get shots for everything but didn't get a smallpox vaccination. They say they can't refuse any shots....your body is the US governments.

Decanted my vinegar today. Wow--potent! Pa routinely uses vinegar for GERD and his eyes were watering!! Super powered cleaner?? Will sour milk fast for waffles, I bet!

Most exciting news here is that I'm getting a new kitchen stove. True happiness for someone who loves to cook. Our current stove was bought in '99 for Y2K as non-electric. Sat in garage a long time when replaced after y2k a fizzle. Brought back in but the worst with an oven that you can't count on to cook anything right. Think mice ate the insulation as pours out the heat. I think it is a fire hazard actually.

No Medicare plan here. Just basic. Pa had one for a year. Free the first year and then the second $90...and he hadn't been to a doc all year! Waste of money. The meds he takes are not expensive. Hear Medicare is having regional hospitals that will cover 100% of certain surgeries, like orthopedic, if you use them. And pay for someone to accompany you there! One in Springfield, Mo. now.

Ann...please do not send us your snow. Still haven't finished stacking the wood pile, Pool filter still on. Chicken house shutters need put on. Garden not put to bed entirely. NOT ready....


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Cold has arrived in Indiana. Glad we got the fruit trees and blueberries planted last weekend. Brought in all of the green tomatoes and herbs and covered the endive patch last night. I also made cuttings from my coleus to root over winter but only had time to put the potted geraniums on the porch against the brick. They should be okay outside until I get them sprayed with Dawn solution so that I can bring them in. DH tilled compost into the garden and spread some in the flower and fruit beds. DS and family move to their farm in mid-November, only 15 minutes away from us. We will have plenty to do this winter to get the hen house, hoop house, and pastures ready for springtime. Looking forward to that!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I made a huge fire in the wood heater last night. It felt WONDERFUL! dried some laundry beside the stove, too. 
I had boiled a ham with potatoes and carrots on Sun., had hot ham and cheese sandwiches last night and I made a pot of rice and some spicy pintos with ham broth/bits for dinner tonight. Have some finger sandwich rolls for butter and bean sandwiches with leftovers. S-T-R-E-T-C-H it.
Paid the last of the big bills this year ---- have enough CC points for a 100$ giftcard at Walmart. Car repairs are next. Small paycheck coming as DH will have to go to Aunts funeral.
Big batch of french toast in the fridge. Moved the calf and his 2 goat friends into small garden. My sister dropped off her pole bean plants for the goats to munch on this morning. No moose for her unfortunately.
Warned my mom to have some cash on hand.
Colder weather has arrived...slight frost yesterday.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Our home is full once again. We actually have all 4 dgds. Coming home we drove past a field with cattle, some large some smaller. 4yo says.....look its a grandma cow with all the kids. How do you respond to that. 

Getting cold here, calling for snow. Stoves are going, dh having tea party and I'm making supper. Talk to all later. 

Stay warm


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

MGM...i wish my dh could get all his bolts, screws, whatnots organized. He has a habit of dumping things in containers and storing on shelves in mudroom. Kids let door slam, containers fall.....mess.

Ann....we are already supposed to get snow wed and Thurs, please don't send too much this way. Temps are supposed to be mid 20's in town. Up on this mountain, we'll get upper teens, 20 degrees.

Mutti....my vinegar still doing something, not sure what though, at least weather cool no fruity flies.

Tdd....how is your mil doing? Hope things are going better. 

Jen...my mom will never get it.

Mpillow....seems like the more to feed the more we stretch, but always a good meal. Dh is amazed at what I do with leftovers.

Girls all asleep, had a grand tea party. All the dolls came. Grandpa got the purple frog. Coming home they wanted to know if we were getting close to the bumpy road. 

Made a quick stop at library before pickup, got some decent books. Then went to hardware store for some valves for hooking up extra water buckets. Didn't make it to grocery store before girls, so it was quite a Kroger trip. Why do people look at you like you're an alien if you have more than 1 child. Are they all yours? 

Picked up a decent size roast in the markdown section that will make stew and still have enough to can a few pints. Milk was on sale for $2.77 so got 4 gallons. Gas went down to $3.49 gallon. 

Stoves are going, home is toasty, quiet. All that will change by 7:30am. We still need to get more wood put up, but right now we're happy.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I spent most of my down time, yesterday, on the net, looking for deals. 

I ordered from Honeyville, Amazon, and Emergengy Essentials. 

Cabela's has ammo again, so I will place an order today.

I looked and look at Medical kits and bags....Now, I am very confused.

MIL is in rehab.....She will stay there until she is ambalatory....Then she will go to an assisted living facility.

You guys can keep the snow, I am just trying to enjoy our Fall. Low 40's this am. 80 this afternoon.

Ann - I have no idea, about being able to get a Small pox booster..... Honestly, I have not worried about it, until recently. 

Also, realized I have bonus points I have not cashed in, at ACE...... I will stop in and pickup lantern fuel, matches, Fels Naptha Soap, Lamp oil and Keorsene.

Have a great day, I gotta run!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Have a sick kid here. Need to keep her down to she gets better fast.....Girl Scout camp out this weekend! Had to cancel the kids' dentist appt, no way I'm taking a fevered kid to the dentist and "sharing". Still have to take DS to the orthodontist to get his retainer fixed....he broke the top one and dislodged the bottom one - all in 5 weeks!! Will pick up his hunting license while we are over there. If he can bag a deer it might make up for all the repairs to his mouth :grit:

No heat here, not sure what's up but our boiler keeps "over pressurizing" and shooting water out on the floor. DH fiddled with it till 11 pm with no luck, time to call the plumber. Will start a fire shortly and get the nip out of the house.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Picked up our landowner deer permits. One buck and one any deer. Although Maybelle has done a fine job of keeping them out of the orchard this year we still see them in the fields every day and know where they bed down in the cedars.

We've had our boiler going for a week or so. Supposed to be hard freezes tonight and tomorrow nite. Went out and found another bucket of Pauqueot Roma tomatoes. Some will rot before fully ripening but most will make it.

Don't know what to do with my lavender. It is in a big pot. Bloomed heavily this first year. Should I put in shed or greenhouse or just leave be. Suggestions??? Our wood heated house is too warm/dry for most house plants. 

Granny Miller had excellent article on treadle sewing machines so inspired me to bring mine in from garage. Bought from an upholstery shop that was going out of business. Owner actually called me and wanted to buy it back as she missed it so!!! Discovered Can buy 25' leather belting for $15 on Amazon. Who knew? It has a beautiful oak cabinet. I learned to sew on a treadle machine and only got an electric machine when Mom decided sewing wasn't going to be a passing fancy for me. My arthritic hands would have a hard time without a sewing machine.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I took advantage of the sick and ailing today. With DD sick on the sofa I went up and cleaned her room. I removed 1-1/2 bags of TRASH, and 2 bags full of stuff she doesn't use or wear. The child "has no socks", well I found about 30 pairs under her bed! Some were even new ones she had worn only once then never sent to get washed :runforhills:. She seems to have decided that instead of send dirty down to get washed she'll shove it under her bed and instead of putting away her clean laundry....she'll put it under her bed. I don't know if I should laugh or cry. But in just a few hours I got it all sorted out, then took her up and gave her a tour of her room (which is less then 10x10). I looked her in the eye and said THIS is what I mean when I say clean. DS is giving me the evil eye....he knows he's next. His room is worse then hers, normally. 

DH came home early as our heat isn't working. He called my friends dad, who's a plumber. DH told him what the boiler was doing, JR said he'd be over in a few he was finishing up a job. He comes over with a small box in his hand....he knew what the problem was without even looking! Had it fixed lick-i-ty split and the price was great - figuring he was here an hour as our system is old and "squished" into a tight space. He had to work a miracle to get that valve out and replace it. DH was VERY impressed....and that's not easy to do, lol.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I cleaned out my DD12 bedroom today too.

I was very disappointed. Found all kinds of things she had stolen...from food to scissors. Its part of Attachment Disorder....and it is so infuriating to deal with...she always plays from the victim side of the fence instead of taking personal responsibility....and God forbid she should ask before taking something. This has been going on since age 2 so I should know...I thought we were making progress....but no!! 
It always seems to be the quickie prep items too that she takes....small led flashlights, cheese and cracker pkgs, granola bars...etc. I leave them to grab and go plus in our vehicles---yep she has helped herself to those too. This is a kid that eats 5 meals a day plus snacks because she is thin. I always have "free/as much as you want fruit/veg" but she is a wicked sugar hound. Some of what she took was out of her fathers dresser. 1) we dont go in parents room w/o permission 2) she has no business in his dresser

I've tried all the consequences under the sun...no shower for me today until DH got home as she will not be unsupervised EVER. (period)

God help me, please.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow....hang in there. 

Calling for 2" tonight. I am not ready for snow. Cold, dreary and wet all day, didn't get past 42 and down to 37 already.

Tried to make biscuits and gravy for the first time ever this morning. I ended up with great biscuits and sausage and a pan of awful wallpaper paste. The day went downhill from there. Trying to keep spirit up while girls here, tears at night while everyone sleeping.

Told dh I'm heading to the wood shed after breakfast to split up some of the apple we cut. Need to take out my frustration. Just want to go and scream

Oh yea, swagbucks and I don't get along.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mpillow, I feel for ya. My kids don't have any "issues" but I'm finding major no-no's in my girls room. She's sneaking food, too......and she's not bone thin but not fat either, just a tad plump.

Got to DS's room. Another 1-1/2 bags of TRASH! and 2 full bags for Goodwill. What gets me is we did this at the beginning of summer, too! Now I can't slow down....I'm dragging butt, but can't stand sitting still. 

After a morning of running around and the rest of the day spent upstairs cleaning....the main floor is a mess! I usually tidy up each day, but with the business we have dumped and not tidied up. Guess I know what to do tomorrow, lol. I"m going to snuggle back watch last weeks new MythBusters with the kids, then switch over and watch a bit of the World Series. Maybe then I'll be able to settle in for a bit of sleep.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

mpillow - does your dd steal at school or from shops or just at home? 

Could you go thru her room daily and have consequences each day? Since she likes sweets perhaps reward good behavior with candy and totally withhold all sweets for consequences. 

It is exhausting, beyond exhausting really, to have to do this sort of parenting, but nothing else works. The child needs to be held accountable daily with serious consequences or they never learn. It might be necessary to install locks on cupboards, closets and your bedroom door. 

I feel for you having btdt with ds and dd#2 and 4 foster teens. Have I ever mentioned that I love babies but teens not so much.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

mpillow - ((HUGS)).

I stumped my little toe this am....it's killing me! DH put something, where it did not belong! Grrrrrrrrrrrr! and OWWWWWW!

I am still on the hunt for a really good medical kit. I could use one, right about now!! LOL!

Received an Amazon paper goods order....put it all away.
A couple of others will be showing up soon.
Weather still mild......cool nghts and warmer days. They say......we may get a smidge of rain this weekend.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MGM!!!!!!*


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow....be as tough as you can, dont give up and always, always love them. May you never have to go thru what we are. Lots of hugs.


MGM.....happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Cold here, 32 and a slight drizzle will probably turn to snow. 

Dh having a bad day, think everything catching up to him. What I wouldn't give for a girls day out. I think he's upset that I have you guys to talk to.

Stay warm


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

She is home schooled. I know that public school would be a disaster for her. We are together 99.9% of the time. She has taken things from other houses and does their weird stuff like soiling herself occasionally and still wets the bed. I dont check her room daily, once a week is hard enough on my heart/bloodpressure LOL

There are 4 other adopted kids at this age in town and all are now institutionalized because they went to public school. (Read parents needed/wanted break, but teachers refuse to supervise). Sex drugs rocknroll and violence.....
I took on the responsibility and I intend to own it....most people cant get past the charming nature she has....and big blue eyes. I see a con artist.
It is what it is...


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Finally got started cleaning the kitchen. I washed down the cupboard doors and scrubbed the floor which is just the tip of the mess. The inside of the cupboards are well organized but need washed out. The fridge & freezer need cleaned. The oven isn't bad but needs washed at least.

I've declared stove hood and fan a toxic waste area that needs to be removed. Its old. Dh took it down several years ago and repainted it so I'd say it okay to declare it history and replace it. I'm hoping I can find one that isn't full of cracks and crevices that collect grease and gets so yucky and grungy. Dh usually does the dishes and although I've "mentioned" on several occasions that the hood needs to be wiped each time the dishes are done he obviously has not been doing it -- for a LONG time. I should have noticed and cleaned it myself.

I also scrubbed the laundry room which also needs a deep cleaning, but the kitchen comes first.

I'm still trying to find a solution for my Part D RX insurance. My conclusions so far are . I've spent a lot of time on it and my frustrations are increasing with each phone call.

My frustrations with my dd are increasing at about the same rate. She needs to "borrow" my car for the third time this month. Her's was repossessed today. (That's the car that she "borrowed" $600 from dh to buy.) Her partner's car is broken down and he's too stubborn to take it to a shop and hasn't been able to fix it himself. I think he just wants to buy a different car. So, of course, dh is "loaning" dd "my" vehicle and since she needs the car immediately and I have a doctor's appointment that means dh is driving 25 miles to take the car and then 25 miles back to bring him home and then 25 miles back again. They've have put 1000+ miles on it before today's excursion. Also, the car is only insured for liability and medical so if they have an accident the car is gone. Maybe I'm selfish, but that car cost six month's income when I bought it and since I'm no longer working I have no way to replace it. Obviously, dd could not. I feel that I'm being taken advantage of -- you think??


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Taking full advantage: YES!

DH mother can wipe her behind with $ bills and she nags him constantly to come fix this or that at 45 min away....and we are living on nothing so the money spent on gas hurts, truly...especially when its the truck at 10mpg because he has to buy supplies as well. But alas it is no worse than what our Prez has done to this country.

DH went to funeral (Catholic) and looked real handsome in suit/tie. Still insists on his cowboy boots, though.
Got some applesauce done today, finally. Smells amazing.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

lindamarie - He can alk to us, too. Have him join up.......Lots of other interesting info on HT.

Placed an order at bulk ammo.com....Then got an e-mail offer 1000 9 mil for $349 - ends today....

Found a few medical items at Ready Reserve.com.......I also, ordered some "canned ammo"
My toe IS broken........ I am so glad it is almost the week end.

I need to top off my gas tank.....prices are down slightly.

I have a pot of Taco Soup simmering for dinner.

Take care.......Off to work.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lindamarie said:


> Dh having a bad day, think everything catching up to him. What I wouldn't give for a girls day out. I think he's upset that I have you guys to talk to.


Sign him up! Then he will have us to talk to, too. There are other guys her be can "cyber buddy" up with as well. Seems we have been a bit heavy on the girl power in here lately....we could use his voice!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks for the birthday wishes! They had a nice party for me at work yesterday, then I cleaned out my locker and told everyone to friend me on Facebook so we can keep in touch. I'm gonna miss everyone so much. Got lots of calls, texts and Facebook Happy Birthdays, too. My bff and I went to Portland the day before - she treated to lunch at Izzy's and we hit Costco and a couple Goodwills - wait until you hear what I found there!

TDD, ouch on the broken toe! :Bawling: BTDT, makes getting around a struggle when your foot hurts. Hope it heals quickly. 

On the smallpox vaccines - NO. They don't give them anymore. Smallpox is only in a couple Level 4 Biohazard labs, no longer found in nature, or so the story goes. If it ever gets out, there is supposedly enough vaccine available to give to the people closest to the source. I have the little scar on my left upper arm from my shot in grade school (does anyone else remember lining up outside the nurse's office at school and filing through to get your shots?), but I'm sure the immunities have long since lapsed.

mpillow, I feel for you and your struggles with your dd...Abby's Aspergers/ADD/ODD, etc, led to much of the same kind of behaviors. In her case, if you asked her why, she literally would not be able to tell you. Acting before thinking. I have to admit, I enjoy being an empty nester!

Lindamarie, we're always happy to have more folks join in - if you think he can handle us, sign him up!  He just might find some like-minded support here, and that's always a good thing.

Okay, I spent Tuesday working on my shed roof and I'm happy to say that I finally have plywood on the whole roof! I still have one more sheet for the upper level to level it all out, probably get to that tomorrow, and then I can do a little trimming and start putting on the tarpaper. It actually looks like a little barn now! Just think, I'll finally have some dry storage there, no more wet and soggy wood. :sing:

Wednesday was my trip to Portland. I found a life vest for 4.99, one single wide mouth quart mason jar for .29, a 50' soaker hose for 3.99, the last lamp shade I needed for the torchierre (sp?) lamps for 2.99, a brand new toilet seat for 4.99, a whole bunch of books on my list, and my best buy, 4 Henckel knives! Got a bread knife, slicer, boning and paring knives for 6.99x2, 4.99 and 2.99. Nice knives, cut like a dream. I was told these are good knives, and I got a good deal on them, so I'm happy. Sure is nice to cut bread and have it slice straight - my old knife always cut crooked. I also found a couple cute dressy dresses for Guppy to grow into and some skirts, a nice top and a pair of shoes for myself. At Costco, I stocked up on butter - 12#. I was down to 3# in the freezer, and that just will not do! Picked up 100# of dog food, couple bottles of Vit D3 for the stash, 3 pineapples - 2.99 each for huge fruits was a good splurge. Unfortunately 3 big bags of peanut butter M&Ms and a couple bags of Gummi Bears jumped in my cart and followed me home, too. I see serious weight control issues in my future, lol! 

Russell, The Muttley Wonder is doing really well with his training. He's actually jumped in the back of the SUV several times on his own, although he doesn't want to stay there, even for extra petting and treats. A few pats and a biscuit and he's ready to get out. Considering that last week he wouldn't jump in at all, I'm happy with his progress. 

Today was a housework day - dishes, laundry, general organizing and straightening, and I'm working on the apple stain on my old queen mattress set. It's coming out, but still needs more work with boiling hot water, Oxiclean, and a bit of bleach, and sucking it all back out with the steam cleaner over and over. The plan was to do this outside on a 90 degree day, but we ran out of those in August! Plan B is the mattress on plastic in front of the wood stove. I just hope the cleaning solution doesn't just move the stain from one side of the mattress to the other, which is perfectly clean so far. Once it's clean and dry, I can sell it for $200 easily, and get my living room back.

I'm a little achy tonight, so I've taken some ibuprofen and crawled into bed early. Scott and Bailey will be on shortly and then I think I'm going to try for an good night's sleep so I can tackle finishing the shed roof in the morning.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Woke up to a decent dusting of snow yesterday and 27 degrees this morning. Both stoves blazing away. 

Got 9 pints of beef stew done yesterday. Still have apples to do. Dh putting in storm windows and doors.

Found a great way to keep the 3 older ones busy....pie pumpkins and washable markers, glue sticks, yarn and glitter. Table a little messy and sticky but happy. The one who turned 4 has aspergers so its a challenge trying to keep them all happy.

Laundry washing had gotten moved into the bathroom, a little too windy out there. 

I'm still trying to read thru everyone's posts, might have to do that at midnight. Have a good day and stay warm


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I finished cleaning up the walnuts from the yard -- 8 more trash bags. There is a smaller tree just east of our lot line and my neighbor is over 80 so I guess this 70 yo will get out there and clean those up so she doesn't have to. She's caring for her dh who is 92 and I think is now on hospice so she doesn't need anything extra to do and this is something I can handle.

My dh's back pain has gone off the charts the last two days. He has an appointment at the pain clinic on Monday so hope they can help him beyond more drugs. They will be filling his morphine pump so I'm hoping the pain is the result of an empty pump although that is unlikely as they put in more than the dosage would use during the time frame between fills. My dd goes 11/7 for removal of cancerous cells from her cervix while still waiting on an appointment (over 2 months now) regarding a "mass" in her uterus. My ds has serious neck pain and the doctors tell him there is nothing further they can do for him -- he had surgery over a year ago which helped for awhile. He also has cancer. Dd #1 had surgery 10/24 and is off work for 3 months. I swear when it rains it pours.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

You guys might take a look at Emergency Essentials.....They have quite a sale going on.

Received my Bulk Ammo order.....Man, they ship fast!

I am going to make another 380 and 9 mil order.
Also, received 2 more Amazon auto-ships......They are stowed away.

Last night.....We had a storm cell pop up.......HAIL, HAIL and more HAIL! I can't wait to get out and see what it tore up. Totally unexpected! Electricity off for 5hrs.
Chilly this morning.

I tried to stay off of my foot , as much as possible, yesterday. Poor toe and foot, does not stand a chance to heal, with me Limping around.

Hang in there, Ann (((HUGS)))


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD..nothing worse than a broken toe. Have broken baby toe twice and more limiting than my broken wrist. Plus the problem of trying to find some footwear so I could hobble to work. Feeling your pain.

Ann...prayers for all your loved ones.Your stress level must be through the roof. Do take care of yourself.

Not much doing here. Mighty cold with two nights in the 20's. Due for rain this week. Got to town and picked up our deer tags. One buck and one any deer. Freezer stuffed but the kids love venison so they'll probably do the hunting. Maybelle kept the deer out of the garden/orchard but we see them in the fields daily.Can't resist the buckwheat fields.

Got my lovely new stove. Actually made a perfect cake and cookies that weren't half baked or burnt. Love the fast boil burner and the simmer burner. Pa got the LP hooked up successfully. Didn't ditch the old stove as it is non-electric--this type no longer available. Dreams float in my head for an outdoor canning kitchen some day...in combo with a honey house so that mess is not in my kitchen. It's ok to dream!

Butchered the three nasty roosters and tried using my pressure cooker...wow, 8 minutes to tender chicken from tough roosters! I use the biggest All-American all the timeso don't know why I was so leary of using this type but blame my mom... we weren't allowed in kitchen when she had hers going. Next going to try beans.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I broke the little toe on each foot two summers in succession. The first time I went barefoot or wore flipflops to keep pressure off the toe and it took forever to heal. The next time I immediately put on a tight pair of leather lace up shoes and wore them all the time. I'm thinking the tight shoes stablized the toe because it healed much faster with less pain. It hurt like he!! at first both times but settled down faster with the tight shoe.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

SOUPY FOG this a.m. Chilly and oh,so damp.

I have beeen wearing leather shoes at work.....which, truly killl me. I take them off, as soon as, I can.
It is still swollen like crazy...... even hurting and bruisd into my foot. I have been soaking it in Epsom Salts and using Arnica gel for the bruising.

Did some more sale cruising, yesterday, and ordered more ammo.....while they have some. Watched a couple episodes of DD Preppers....new Season starts tomorrow. Also, watched several You Tube episodes on canning. They canned Crackers! I may try it.
This week, I am going to try to can up a big batch of dog food.
Have a trip planned, to the Feed Store. DH found some more good hay, and they will drop it off today. Hopefully, he will have it all stowed away, before I get home from work. ( Fingers crossed). LOL!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Things are crazy here, I went in a slump. Had a real good cry and getting back on track. I was actually sort of venting somewhere else. Figured you ladies had had enough.

Tdd....ouch. I had one of my goats step on my feet and she broke a toe on each foot. Better her than the cow though.

Ann.....take time for yourself, it makes all the difference. I have plenty of Kleenex and aspirin if needed.

Mutti....congratulations on the stove. Did your jersey valve yet? Heifer or steer?

MGM....retirement means you have more time to do what you love, but still get achy and tired. Have to drive to Charleston or Roanoke to find any good thrift stores around here.

Mpillow...hows your DD, remember don't give up.

Dd(23), got me 16 buckets from WalMart bakery. Yippee. Now I need to get bulk food order and make a supply run to get them filled.

Eggs and chickens will be back on our homestead next week. Been fixing coop as neighbor had too many and offered me some. Nothing like fresh eggs from my own yard.

Been cold here, but except for that dusting no snow yet. Did up some apples for juice yesterday. Grandpa built a Lincoln log village in the train table si everyone was occupied. Nit

Nit sure what we are doing Halloween, I'm all for a roaring fire, hotdogs, popcorn and hocus pocus on the DVD player. I love that movie. 

Off to tend to the troops. 

Jen.....do they still have daisy scouts? Thought my 5 to would like it


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Back from scout camp....girls had a BLAST. Sleep was in short supply, but they were all smiles, lol. I have a bushel of apples staring at me, so I need to get cracking on those. I just finished putting a load in the dehydrator. I may just can the Granny Smith's in water. Empire's I'll keep drying (GS are too tart to dry....makes the kids lips and eyes pucker, lol).

Prepping is on hold for now. I'm feeling confident that we will be moving in the near future. Not sure if a job change will occur or not, could just be a local move to land. So, we will just put things on hold an use up what we have.....which is plenty. Told the kids that a move is likely, so double up on school as we could go school-free for some weeks to purge and pack.

Ordered a 3M patio window kit. It's getting cold sitting in the living room. We have a huge front window that's single pane, wavy glass - 100+ yrs old. Beautiful....but cold, lol. So I film it each year, and we close the thermal curtains on it when it's cold or ugly out. Plastic should arrive on Wed, so I'll try to get it up Thursday.

Lindamarie - Yes, they still have Daisy's for K-1st. There were some at our camp out over the weekend...they had as much fun as the older girls. Some of the older girls "teens" were actually picking up the tired little Daisy's at the dance Saturday night and dancing with them in their arms. All the fun without the output in energy for those little ones.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Well I know where Murphy is....breakdowns....son broke down in the green truck on his way back to college must be towed....90miles
Subaru sprung an antifreeze leak...must be fixed(called this morn)....red truck has some kind of rear main cylinder? leak....
Somebody slap me:bash:

'bout ready to move to a quiet little hole in the woods by myself....


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow.....i have almost 80 acres and surrounded by several hundred more. You can have your pick of any section you like. Murphy's last act before heading to you was to short out the headlights in the farm truck. Sidekick seems to be working well though, new clutch and radiator hose.

The heck with a girls night, I think we need a whole week. I have deer and turkey running around, plenty of coffee and I just got a case of toilet paper.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm ready for some peace and quiet.

Jack the Dog made a mess again. Must have found a cat kill too tempting and lived to puke about it....stains are soaking at the moment...lots of cleaning and organizing today.

Caught DD stealing her dad's dr. pepper today. She got 8 days of no library from when I swamped out her room the other day and now this.....my rope is fraying.

Got a case of jars filled with flour to dry can tonight ---supposed to be cold so it will help warm the house.

Tomorrow I'll be scrubbing the carpet and taking the subaru in....I'm not even dealing with my son....he seems to invite Murphy to visit by not taking care of business.

I'm ready to quit this gig.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Had a good day at the office today. The gal that took my place is uber organized and always has a list of things she needs help on so we get thru a ton of work in one day. She's also a lot of fun so the day flies.

Got my car back. Tomorrow it goes for oil change and winterization and general wellness check. Took me ages to get the driver's seat re-adjusted to my fussy specifications. Hopefully, the servicing will cost under $100.

I gave in and bought a box of 1/2 gallon ball jars at Walmart. Just under $12 for six. I want to vacuum seal crackers in some of them to see if that will keep the crackers fresh. In a shtf situation we will be eating a lot of soup so I want to find a way to store crackers for longer than a few weeks. I'm going to vacuum all the crackers have on-hand and will see how long they stay fresh. If this works it will be worth the $12.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Murphy is at my house, again!!

Had an appt. at the VA this afternoon and when I went to leave for it my truck wouldn't start. Just great.....went back in, called the VA and rescheduled for Thursday. Had already been rescheduled once before so this will be attempt #3. Suppose to be at the elementary school on Friday, also, for Pumpkin Day. Hope I can make it.

Bill took my camera with him while hunting with his nephew last week, just in case nephew got a deer he wanted to take photos. Now my camera is missing, he can't remember where he put it.

Another bigger missing item is my pistol. For whatever reason, Bill decided to move it from where I keep it and can get to it. Why? Why? Why? would you do this???? I have turned this house upside down looking for it and we cannot find it. Sigh...............

Our trip to CO to pick his nephew up and bring him back here to go hunting was a complete disaster!!! Not the nephew part, that went very well, and even tho he didn't get a deer he had fun. He and Bill are already planning next years hunt together. Only Bill will be going to CO this time. Have to save up for the out of state tag now. I, however, have already told Bill I will not be going with him. For the first time in almost 33 years I felt totally unwelcome in his sister's home. We have had a major falling out and I doubt our friendship can be salvaged. And sadly, that will affect the rest of the family.

I'm trying to get sick again. Another infection of some sort.....Just got off being on antibiotics (first time I have had to take any in years and years). It is cold and rainy outside and will be for the next couple of days and that is not helping my mood any.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

((((HUGS)))) Billie! WOW! He has GOT to remember where he put that gun!! OMGoodness!!

Had a cake to get ready for today.....been busy with that.
We received our truck load of Hay....It's put up.....the feed we bought, has also been put away.

Received auto ship Dog food order...

They are forecasting 3-5 inches of rain here today.:clap: Not raining , yet.
Placed another order at Emergency Essentials.

Did anyone watch American Blackout???


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

MGM, congratulations on your retirement! I am so jealous. I was also offered early retirement and had mentally prepared to start sleeping in , but my application was denied. They said I was too valuable -- then they laid off 975 people system wide. Not sure what all of this means....just another reason to be prepared for Anything.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I watched American Blackout last night. It was interesting although the jerky camera work bothered my vertigo. To me its unbelievable that a family/individual would not have enough supplies to get thru 3 days let alone 10. In such a situation we'd be hunkered down at home. Biggest issue we'd have is keeping warm in below zero weather. As long as we have natural gas we could manage without electricity as we have a ng generator, cooking, water heater and furnace. Without ng we go to a whole new level of problems using kerosene, wood, Coleman camp stove and spending a lot of time under a load of comforters. We have water stored and our town has a generator to run pumps when electric is out so that would be covered in the short term. If we couldn't flush we'd switch to sawdust toilet right away. We might not be happy or comfortable but we have the basic water/food/shelter covered.

Billie - is there any chance the pistol was stolen? If there is, you need to report it to law in case its used in a crime. My dh has a bunch of test strip containers that he's filled with quarters that he "misplaced" for about a year. Hope you find your stuff sooner than that!

So far today we've had dense fog, light rain and now sunny and very windy. I think I'm staying inside today.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, we didn't get the rain.....Parts of the State did....but not us.
Ann - same with us.....We have natral gas. We actually have a whole house gennie, on both our home and dh shop, that is ng. My worry is maraders. Our fireplace has a gas starter in it, so we can use either wood or convert it to n/g for heat. Cooking would never be an issue. 
Also, I woud get the canners going on full tilt, in order to can up any meat in the freezers.

I also bought several Water-BOBs last year..... I'd fill them , as soon as possible.

BTW - The jerky camera movement bothered me, too,....and I don't have Vertigo. I hate when they do that!

I did order a case of 120 hour candles fron Nitro-pak.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Definitely report any loss of firearms to the local police. Even if they are just missing in your home. Every week in local papers there are reports of missing Rx's and firearms...druggies looking to make a buck. My son's ex took all his guns while he was in Iraq but most were recovered in pawn shops. FBI visited since he has high security clearance. A mess. Fortunately he had all the serial numbers recorded and gave us a copy, too. Don't want a crime tracing back to you. Glad to say his new wife is a doll. In the military,too and perfect partner for him. 

A little rain is nice but what parts of Texas are getting is crazy. We've had 3" so far here. first batch of fall spinach ready to pick. then that raised bed needs a revamp as bindweed sneaking in. Rue the day we got free mulch from the county and brought the noxious weed to our farm.

Slowly sewing on a treadle machine is coming back to me. I used to be able to really getting that thing moving! Next winter goal is to learn to spin better. Guess it just requires lots of practice. Got some beautiful wool/mohair I bought years ago in Frankenmuth, Mi waiting in my cedar chest for me to do something besides lumpy bumpy....

Anyone else thinking towards winter projects? Mastered socks last winter which was something I always wanted to do. Hand quilting something small is another goal. Don't think a full-size quilt would be achievable with my arthritic hands but potholders/table runners are latest projects...using up all kinds of bright scraps. Learned how to make bias binding and mitered corners. Gotta love YouTube! 

My new oven bakes like a dream...bread turned out perfectly yesterday. It is also about 6" bigger so think I could do 6 loaves at a time. Usually make four and freeze. 

Took son to Hunger Games and he had to leave d/t camera movement. Then I had to leave as their whole system broke down just before the ending and theatre was closed for 3 weeks! Good thing I read the book. As son would say" you've always read the book, Mom!" Hope he can stick it out to watch Blackout.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I still need to get my treadle sewing machine serviced. I'd really like to replace the head with a Singer round bobbin as I don't care for the long bobbin. I've considered replacing it with a new Janome treadle head but just haven't wanted to spend the money. 

I used 3 of my new half gallon jars and vacuum packed two boxes of crackers. I carefully stacked two jars in layers and in the third dumped the crackers into the jar, shook it to get them to settle and added more then repeated till jar was full. I'd guess the same number of crackers fit with either method. Dh likes oyster crackers so I want to reserve one jar for those and will do two more jars with regular soda crackers.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hubby and I had a date Tuesday. It was only for coffee and to get shopping and supply runs done, but it felt good. We needed the alone time. Off to hang the laundry.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My goal is to fill 2-3 trash bags each week with items for Goodwill. If we are moving I want to be pared down to only the must haves. Today I cleaned out kitchen drawers and a cupboard. Went through some paperbacks on a shelf, too. I have a "thing" for books so I have been collecting things for the kids to "grow into". But they grew their own way and I now have a bunch of books they aren't interested in, lol. SO I'm taking small steps and deep breaths and weeding them out.

Unloaded the trailer full of wood this morning before the wind and rain got here. Trailers been parked in the driveway, almost in the way since the weekend. Kids and I had to unload it part way, then DS and I FOUGHT with it to move it out of the way. Since it normally is parked right next to the spot we were putting the wood, we really wanted to move it as soon as we could so we didn't have to haul so much. This was free wood!! FIL had a bunch of trees taken down. This load was "live" wood.....next load is all dead fall!


----------

